# 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen​*
Wir berichteten ja bereits über den Fall des jungen Mülheimer Anglers, der nicht nur von Seiten der Behörden wegen dem zurücksetzen von Wallern  unter Druck geraten ist, sondern auch seitens seines Vereines:
Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck


Diese Geschichte hat nun einen Abschluss gefunden, wie die WAZ berichtet:
20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen

Laut WAZ hat der Angler nun ein Bußgeld der Stadt in Höhe von 528,50 Euro akzeptiert und ging nicht rechtlich dagegen vor.

Der Vater des Anglers hält die Entscheidung der Stadt für unverhältnismäßig.

Besonders ärgert ihn die Auslegung des "vernünftigen Grundes" durch das Veterinäramt.

Dazu der Stadtsprecher:


> _Stadtsprecher Volker Wiebels erklärt demgegenüber, man habe bereits alle rechtlichen Möglichkeiten zugunsten des Anglers ausgeschöpft: „Wir haben berücksichtigt, dass er jung ist, Ersttäter und geständig.“ Daher seien die Vorfälle auch nicht als Straftaten, sondern nur als Ordnungswidrigkeiten gewertet worden. „Das Gesetz zieht allerdings enge Grenzen“, so Wiebels._



Der Angler hätte laut seines Vaters nun mit der Sache abgeschlossen.

Auch scheint nun die Sache mit dem Verein aus der Welt geschafft zu sein.

--------------------------------------------------​
Ich kann auf der einen Seite sehr  gut verstehen, dass der junge Angelkollege hier einfach bezahlte, um seine Ruhe zu haben.

Schliesslich war das "nur" ein Bußgeld und keine Straftat.

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich mir recht sicher, dass mit einem guten Anwalt diese Geschichte auch vor Gericht kaum  standgehalten hätte, wenn von Anfang an der Angler keine Aussagen gemacht und sich anwaltliche Hilfe geholt hätte.

Dazu haben wir oft genug berichtet und auf entsprechende rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeiten hingewiesen (siehe Anhang 1)

Hier versuchte in meinen Augen wieder eine wohl auch schützerverseuchte Verwaltung ein Exempel zu statuieren.

Schade, dass weder Verein noch Verband dies nutzten, um hier im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns einzugreifen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


*Anhang 1*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Weder zurücksetzen noch lebende Fische fotografieren ist grundsätzlich strafbar nach dem Tierschutzgeset*z (zurücksetzen KANN nach Landesfischereigesetz verboten sein (Bayern (jeder maßige nicht geschonte MUSS entnommen werden), Schleswig Holstein: C+R - Verbot (anders als die europäische Definition ist es da aber: Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht (also nicht nachweisbar, ausser der Angler gibts zu), in anderen BL nicht spezifisch geregelt).
> 
> Es kommt hierbei bei der Strafbarkeit nach TSG beim Foto machen eines lebenden Fisches wie beim zurücksetzen nur der §17/2 (b) TSG in Betracht (§17 regelt die Strafbarkeit):
> 
> ...


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Austritt und eine schlechte Berichterstattubng gegen den Verein wären durch mich sicher. Aber ich glaube der Verein hatte ihn schon gefeuert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

nein, siehe oben und Bericht WAZ, die haben sich "ausgesprochen"..


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Das Schönste sind die Kommentare in der WAZ.... #q


----------



## KBL (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Den Fisch einfach zurücksetzen, nicht noch geil sein auf den Fame: denn hätte es keine 500 Euro gekostet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Bei richtiger Anwendung geltenden Rechtes und sich wehren und durchkämpfen in meinen Augen nicht..

Kann aber verstehen, dass sich der junge Mann dem nicht aussetzen wollte, sondern lieber in Ruhe wieder angeln und kein Stress im Verein.


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Catch& Release 
https://www.facebook.com/WurttembergischerAnglervereinEv/
Das schreibt der WAV in Stuttgart auf seiner Faxcebookseite dazu. 
Der Verein ist auch mit den zuständigen Fischereibehörden in Stuttgart zu diesem Thema in Kontakt.
Er bezweifelt auch die rechtmäßigkeit der Änderung zu C&R im saarländischen Fischerreirecht und ist mit den zuständigen Personen in Kontakt.


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

gibts da irgendwelche info, wie die auf den überaus exakten betrag von 528,50 kommen?


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Jose schrieb:


> gibts da irgendwelche info, wie die auf den überaus exakten betrag von 528,50 kommen?



Eine Postzustellurkundeverursacht gemäß Gebührenordnung Auslagen in Höhe von *3,50 Euro* im Bußgeldbescheid. Aus diesem Grund stehen im Bußgeldbescheid häufig Gebühren und Auslagen in einem Umfang von *28,50 Euro* (Basis-Bußgeldbescheid-Gebühr: 25 Euro plus Auslagen für die PZU).

+ Strafe


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Das Schönste sind die Kommentare in der WAZ.... #q



Der erste lange Kommentar ist zu 90% von einem der hinter einem Suchprogramm gewisser Gruppierungen sitzt und das jeden tag macht.....

Der Schreibstyle ist bekannt.....

#h


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Der Stadtsprecher: _„Das Gesetz zieht allerdings enge Grenzen“_
Das tut es eben gerade nicht!

Gerade die schwammigen Formulierungen 
_"vernünftiger Grund, erhebliche Schmerzen, länger anhaltend oder wiederholt,..." _
des §17 TierSchG 
bedingen einer konkreten Auslegung und Begründung durch das Gericht.

Die fand hier (lt. Bericht) nicht statt, allerdings auch nicht durch eine Verteidigung.
Der Argumentation des Veterinäramtes hätte es aber nicht mal eines Rechtsbeistandes bedurft, um sie auseinander zu pflücken.

Beschämend dabei ist vor allem die Rolle des Vereins! #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Beschämend dabei ist vor allem die Rolle des Vereins! #q



und dass da kein Verband dazwischenhaut ...


----------



## ayron (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Die sind doch zu 99% in LvF-Westfalen-Lippe - besser, dass die sich da nicht eingemischt haben#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

ok., so gesehen............
:g:g:g


----------



## boardsurfer (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Habt ihr überhaupt das Bild von dem Waller gesehen und wie er mit ihm umgegangen ist? Fische zurücksetzen vollkommen ok, sie wie Dreck behandeln nicht. Wir haben eine Verantwortung gegenüber dem Tier und wenn wir dieser nicht nachkommen und nicht waidgerecht handeln, dann muss dies entsprechend geahndet werden. Meine Meinung. Hätte er den Fisch gut behandelt wäre es auch zu keinem Bußgeld o.ä. gekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Quatsch, siehe Begründung Verwaltung.


----------



## boardsurfer (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Ups, hab den Fall mit einem anderen verwechselt. Ich nehme alles zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Topp!!! Danke!! sorry für meinen harten Ton ...


----------



## racoon (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



KBL schrieb:


> Den Fisch einfach zurücksetzen, nicht noch geil sein  auf den Fame: denn hätte es keine 500 Euro gekostet...



Genau so schaut es aus.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei richtiger Anwendung geltenden Rechtes und sich wehren und durchkämpfen in meinen Augen nicht..



Ich denke, auch bei guter Beratung hätte er schlechte Karten gehabt, da es gleich zwei Fische waren, die er gefangen hat um sie wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Da ist schon ein gewisser Vorsatz zu erkennen.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Erschreckend, dass Angler nicht primär die schwachsinnige, Angler-, Tier- & Bestandsfeindliche Rechtsprechung kritisieren,
sondern dafür lieber das Fotografieren.

Dummheit sich erwischen zu lassen oder gar selbst den Zerfleischern Munition zu liefern, hin oder her.
Es kann trotzdem jeden erwischen!

Als wenn man immer merken würde in der Aufregung des Drills und des Versorgens & Zurücksetzens, ob nicht irgendwo hinterm Busch ein Möchtegernsheriff mit dem Tele drauf hält!

Wir müssen dafür kämpfen, dass der Angler (innerhalb der Gesetze & Bewirtschafterregeln) stets selbst entscheiden kann was er mit seinem Fang macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



racoon schrieb:


> Ich denke, auch bei guter Beratung hätte er schlechte Karten gehabt,


Wie gesagt, sehe ich GRUNDSÄTZLICH anders:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Weder zurücksetzen noch lebende Fische fotografieren ist grundsätzlich strafbar nach dem Tierschutzgeset*z (zurücksetzen KANN nach Landesfischereigesetz verboten sein (Bayern (jeder maßige nicht geschonte MUSS entnommen werden), Schleswig Holstein: C+R - Verbot (anders als die europäische Definition ist es da aber: Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht (also nicht nachweisbar, ausser der Angler gibts zu), in anderen BL nicht spezifisch geregelt).
> 
> Es kommt hierbei bei der Strafbarkeit nach TSG beim Foto machen eines lebenden Fisches wie beim zurücksetzen nur der §17/2 (b) TSG in Betracht (§17 regelt die Strafbarkeit):
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



racoon schrieb:


> Genau so schaut es aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke, auch bei guter Beratung hätte er schlechte Karten gehabt, da es gleich zwei Fische waren, die er gefangen hat um sie wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Da ist schon ein gewisser Vorsatz zu erkennen.



Ach ja? Welcher denn und woran ist dies erkennbar?

Den ersten Beifang zurücksetzen ist ok und den zweiten Beifang zurücksetzen nicht ok?

Mit den entsprechendem Anwalt wäre der Junge ungeschoren da raus gekommen.
Da teile ich Thomas seine Meinung.


----------



## UMueller (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Es muss doch erlaubt sein einen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Das Leben sollte doch über dem Tod stehen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Das TierSchG weist eine Reihe von Unzulänglichkeiten auf und ist mit seiner groben Einteilung zwischen Wirbeltier und nicht Wirbeltier auch nicht mehr auf dem Stande der Wissenschaft. So ist kaum nachzuvollziehen, dass der Fisch, Laubfrosch oder Maulwurf den gleichen Schutz genießen, wie Tümmler oder Primaten; der von seiner Entwicklungsstufe weit über dem Fisch stehende Krake hingegen nicht mehr Schutz genießt, als ein Regenwurm. Die Vielzahl von unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen, wie „vernünftiger Grund“, „länger anhaltend“ oder „leiden“ müssen sich hingegen nicht nachteilig auswirken, sondern können auch „Segen“ sein. Der Gesetzgeber wollte durch diese unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffe dem gesellschaftlichen Wandel und den hinzukommenden neuen Erkenntnissen der Wissenschaft Rechnung tragen. Aus diesem Grunde sind die Arbeiten von Schreckenbach und Arlinghaus ungemein wichtig. Allerdings müssen auch wir Angler, insbesondere durch die Verbände mehr Aufklärungsarbeit leisten, um nicht den naturentfremdeten Veganern und Vegetariern die Deutungshoheit zu überlassen.

*Zur Sache:* Immer wieder lese ich hier was vom so genannten „vernünftigen Grund“. Ja, das steht so im TierSchG. Alleine im Verzehr des Fisches den „vernünftigen Grund“ zu sehen stellt aber eine falsche Darstellung der rechtlichen Situation da. In der Diskussion wird meist verkannt, dass die jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze (hier NRW) das Fischen mit der Handangel ausdrücklich erlauben. Dieses Recht wird dem Angler mit dem Fischereischein auch behördlich dokumentiert. Es kann aber nicht ernsthaft verboten sein, was gesetzlich und behördlich ausdrücklich erlaubt ist! Diese Erlaubnis gilt freilich nur solange der Angler sich bei der Ausübung seiner Fischerei an die Regeln des Landesfischereirechts hält. Ein Verbot Fische zurückzusetze kennt das Landesfischereigesetz NRW nicht. Die Diskussion wird also falsch geführt. Denn nicht der Verzehr legitimiert das Angeln, sondern das Landesfischereirecht. Eine Verwertung oder Verwertungsabsicht des Fisches ist in diesem Zusammenhang unerheblich, solange sie sich nicht aus dem jeweiligen Landesfischereirecht ergibt. Für NRW ist dies nicht der Fall. Oft wird vorgehalten, dass das Haken des Fisches bereits tierschutzwidrig ist. Dies ist in NRW definitiv nicht so. Die Erlaubnis zu Haken ergibt sich aus § 39 LFischG:

_§ 39 Verbot schädigender Mittel
(1) Es ist verboten, beim Fischfang künstliches Licht, explodierende, betäubende und giftige Mittel sowie verletzende Geräte, mit Ausnahme von Angelhaken, anzuwenden.
[…]_

Das LFischG NRW enthält keine Entnahmepflicht für gefangene Fische. Es besteht ein lediglich gemäß § 3 Abs. 1 LFischG NRW ein Aneignungs*recht*! Aus diesem Grunde vertrete ich die rechtliche Auffassung, dass gegen das Zurücksetzen von Fischen nichts spricht. 

In diesem Zusammenhang wird auch verkannt, dass wir Tierrechtlich beim Vorgang des Angelns in verschiedene Abschnitte unterteilen müssen. Hier ist der Prozess des Hakens und Drillen des Fisches vom LFischG ausdrücklich gestattet. In diesem Bereich kann also kein Tierrechtsverstoß vorliegen. Das FischG endet mit der Aneignung, also dem Fang des Fisches. Im Falle des Zurücksetzens, eignet sich der Angler den Fisch gerade nicht an. Eine konkrete Regelung zum zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische enthält das LFischG NRW nicht. Es enthält allerdings Vorgaben für das Zurücksetzen geschonter Fische. Es gibt aus meiner Sicht aber keinen Grund, weshalb das zurücksetzen nicht geschohnter Fische anders ablaufen sollte. Insoweit ergibt sich aus § 4 LFischVO NRW, das geschonte Fische „unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt ins Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen“ sind. 

_(Mal ein kleiner Hinweis für den Fischereiverband NRW: Die rechtliche Situation würde sich für Angler ganz einfach dadurch entspannen lassen, dass man § 4 LFischVO allgemein formuliert und nicht nur auf geschonte Fische bezieht.) _

Unverzüglich wird im Juristendeutsch immer übersetzt min „ohne schuldhaftes Zögern“. Das anfertigen von Trophäenfotos ist insoweit rechtlich problematisch, denn dann erfolgt das Zurücksetzen schuldhaft verzögert. Mit dem Zurücksetzen oder Aneignen des Fisches endet der Regelungsbereich des LFischG NRW. Erst jetzt beginnt der zweite Abschnitt des Angelvorgangs, in dem das TierSchG wieder voll durchschlägt. Denn für die Tötung schreibt das TierSchG vor, wie diese zu erfolgen hat. Diese, also allein diese, darf nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund erfolgen.

Vorliegend gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die Ordnungsbehörde nach § 18 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 TierSchG vorgegangen ist. 

_Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
1.einem Wirbeltier, das er hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat, ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügt._

Hier wären nun der Begriff Leiden zu diskutieren. Als Leiden in diesem Sinne verstehen die Gerichte auch das Verursachen von Stress. Ob aber in jedem Fall von Stress auch gleich von Leiden ausgegangen werden kann, ist zweifelhaft. Insoweit kann ich nur auf das Schreckenbach-Gutachten zum Setzkescher verweisen. (www.agsb.net/app/download/364675/Setzkescher.pdf)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Zur Info:
Kolja ist Anwalt.
Danke für Deine Ausführungen.

Wobei ich auch das mit der OWI anders sehe, da mir erst einmal nachgewiesen werden müsste, dass das wegen eines Fotos signifikant länger gedauert hätte (Beispiel: ein Kollege schiesst Serienfotos oder filmt/Einzelbilder beim zurücksetzen und sich das Beste davon aus   - weder strafbar noch OWI)..

DAS müsste dann ein Staatsanwalt oder eine Behörde zuerst einmal beweisen - denn bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils ist man in Deutschland zuerst mal unschuldig, Beweislastumkehr gibts meines Wissens nur im Finanzrecht..


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Der einzige, der wirklich einen kapitalen Fehler gemacht hat, ist der Sohn bzw. Vater, da sie den Rechtsweg nicht eingeschlagen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Seh ich auf der einen Seite auch so, Toni.
War aber wahrscheinlich ein Deal mit dem Verein, damit der zurück konnte .
Daher kann ich das dennoch verstehen..


----------



## racoon (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Vielleicht wurde der Sohn (und der Vater) auch richtig gut beraten ? Alles reine Mutmaßungen , da (wahrscheinlich) von uns niemand dabei war, niemand weiß welche 'Deals' noch gemacht wurden ( Rückkehr zum Verein etc...)



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der einzige, der wirklich einen kapitalen Fehler gemacht hat, ist der Sohn bzw. Vater, da sie den Rechtsweg nicht eingeschlagen haben.




Den kapitalsten Fehler hat der Sohn gemacht beim Posen mit den Fischen bzw. dem vermutlichen Satz 'Natürlich durften sie wieder schwimmen'.
Ich denke, dass er auch diesem Fehler lernt, weiterhin tolle Fische fängt, diese aber nicht mehr breit tritt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seh ich auf der einen Seite auch so, Toni.
> War aber wahrscheinlich ein Deal mit dem Verein, damit der zurück konnte .
> Daher kann ich das dennoch verstehen..



Das Risiko ist größer als der Rausqwurf aus dem Verein: Verliert er den Prozess, besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass sein Fischereischein eingezogen wird. Er hat schließlich bewiesen, dass er nicht einsichtig ist. Das ist keine theoretische Option, sondern wird von Behörden tatsächlich so angedroht.

Ganz egal, was wir alle hier von diesem Zirkus halten: Man kann in Deutschland den Leuten nur raten, vorsichtig mit dem Veröffentlichen von Fangfotos zu sein, vor allem mit entsprechenden Kommentaren a la "schwimmt natürlich wieder". 

Mein Verein hat kürzlich erst auf der Mitgliederversammlung darauf hingewiesen, dass in solchen Fällen seitens Verein und Verband keine Hilfe zu erwarten ist. Das könnte sonst bis zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit gehen.


----------



## MOORLA (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Thomas,

ich gebe dir bei deinen Ausführungen völlig Recht. Mir selbst ist so etwas mit einem sehr großen Hecht passiert (in Hessen), den ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten konnte und somit wieder zurückgesetzt habe. Ich habe mir als die Anzeige vorlag einen Anwalt genommen um mich mit dem Kreis/Untere Fischereibehörde nach einem Bußgeldbescheid in selber Höhe zu "duellieren" und der Fall wurde von dem zuständigen Amtsgericht fallen gelassen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass  ich mit Herrn Weber von den Wupper Advokaten auch einen extrem guten und fähigen Anwalt hatte.

Näheres wird es dazu auch bald in einem Artikel zu lesen geben.

LG Alex


----------



## Sebarschtian (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



racoon schrieb:


> Den kapitalsten Fehler hat der Sohn gemacht beim Posen mit den Fischen bzw. dem vermutlichen Satz 'Natürlich durften sie wieder schwimmen'.
> Ich denke, dass er auch diesem Fehler lernt, weiterhin tolle Fische fängt, diese aber nicht mehr breit tritt.



Leider geht aus dem Bericht nicht hervor, ob er das tatsächlich dazugeschrieben hat. Ich wüsste nicht, wie man sonst einem vor drei Jahren geschossenen Foto entnehmen könnte, ob der Fisch tot oder lebendig war und ob es zu Hause danach 80 mal Wels zu Essen gab.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sebarschtian schrieb:


> Leider geht aus dem Bericht nicht hervor, ob er das tatsächlich dazugeschrieben hat. Ich wüsste nicht, wie man sonst einem vor drei Jahren geschossenen Foto entnehmen könnte, ob der Fisch tot oder lebendig war und ob es zu Hause danach 80 mal Wels zu Essen gab.




Na was wird er wohl gestanden haben?? |kopfkrat
"Stadtsprecher Volker Wiebels erklärt demgegenüber, man habe bereits alle  rechtlichen Möglichkeiten zugunsten des Anglers ausgeschöpft: „Wir  haben berücksichtigt, dass er jung ist, Ersttäter und *geständig*.“"


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> Kolja ist Anwalt.
> Danke für Deine Ausführungen.
> 
> ...




Das Länger fängt doch schon mit dem Abhaken des Fisches an.
Der eine Angler kann es in wenigen Sekunden, der andere Angler wurtschelt 3 Minuten am Maul des Fisches.
Bekommt er nun auch eine Anzeige wegen länger anhaltenden Schmerz...Leiden etc.?


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der einzige, der wirklich einen kapitalen Fehler gemacht hat, ist der Sohn bzw. Vater, da sie den Rechtsweg nicht eingeschlagen haben.



Dies ist halt alles eine Frage der Kosten.
Kann/ will  man es sich finanziell leisten gegen eine Behörde zu Klagen?
Mit Gutachten etc...?


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Länger fängt doch schon mit dem Abhaken des Fisches an.
> Der eine Angler kann es in wenigen Sekunden, der andere Angler wurtschelt 3 Minuten am Maul des Fisches.
> Bekommt er nun auch eine Anzeige wegen länger anhaltenden Schmerz...Leiden etc.?



Deswegen sollten Grobmotoriker ohne Haken angeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



MOORLA schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> ich gebe dir bei deinen Ausführungen völlig Recht. Mir selbst ist so etwas mit einem sehr großen Hecht passiert (in Hessen), den ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten konnte und somit wieder zurückgesetzt habe. Ich habe mir als die Anzeige vorlag einen Anwalt genommen um mich mit dem Kreis/Untere Fischereibehörde nach einem Bußgeldbescheid in selber Höhe zu "duellieren" und der Fall wurde von dem zuständigen Amtsgericht fallen gelassen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass  ich mit Herrn Weber von den Wupper Advokaten auch einen extrem guten und fähigen Anwalt hatte.
> 
> ...


Danke für diese Mitteilung (erstens weil ich gerne recht habe, zweitens weil Du es durchgefochten hast - Venceremos!!).

Wenn das öffentlich gemacht wird, bitte Bescheid sagen!!!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo miteinander

Vorab: Ich gebe zu, dass ich den Thread nur diagonal überflogen habe. Und vielleicht sind mir Details entgangen.

Aber mir fällt auf, dass die Stadt einen Bußgeldbescheid erlassen hat. Es liegt also keine Verurteilung durch die Justiz wegen einer Straftat nach dem Tierschutzgesetz vor. 

Bußgeldbescheid (also eine Ordnungswidrigkeit) spricht eher für einen Verstoß nach dem Fischereigesetz ???

Seltsam


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Oder besser gar nicht Angeln.



gar nie nicht ... ganz lassen wir uns das Angeln nicht verbieten ...
wenn schon, dann hakenlos
...
hakenloser Drilling :l .. schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Man kann natürlich Ärger vermeiden und dennoch Trophäenfotos schießen. Man sollte das Motiv dann allerdings so wählen, dass nicht erkennbar ist, ob der Fisch noch lebt. Außerdem sollte man nicht schreiben, dass man den Fisch zurückgesetzt hat. Es ist vollständig unproblematisch einen toten Fisch zu fotografieren. Man hält sich so die Behauptung offen, den Fisch mit nachhause genommen zu haben. Dort hat man ihn halt an die Katze verfüttert, was im Übrigen eine sinnvolle Verwertung wäre. Schreibt man aber unter das Bild, dass man den Fisch zurückgesetzt hat, dann wird es mit der genannten Verteidigungslinie schwierig. 

Solange das TierSchG ist, wie es ist, sollte man sich den Stress nicht geben. Sinnvoller wäre es natürlich, das TierSchG zu reformieren. Dabei sollte man den Schutz für niedere Wirbeltiere (insbesondere Fische, Lurche und Echsen) ausklammern, dafür z.B. Kraken mit aufnehmen. Für die am höchsten entwickelten Tiere, wie Primaten und Tümmler sollte man ein Tötungsverbot aussprechen. Damit würde man dem heutigen Stand der Wissenschaft deutlich nähre sein. Leider sehe ich aber so eine Änderung derzeit nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Vorab: Ich gebe zu, dass ich den Thread nur diagonal überflogen habe. Und vielleicht sind mir Details entgangen.
> 
> ...



Da ist die Begründung aus der Zeitung wirklich schräg:
"Wir haben berücksichtigt, dass er jung ist, Ersttäter und geständig.“ *Daher seien die Vorfälle auch nicht als Straftaten, sondern nur als Ordnungswidrigkeiten gewertet worden*."


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Vorab: Ich gebe zu, dass ich den Thread nur diagonal überflogen habe. Und vielleicht sind mir Details entgangen.
> 
> ...



Oder halt § 18 TierSchG.


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> gar nie nicht ... ganz lassen wir uns das Angeln nicht verbieten ...
> wenn schon, dann hakenlos
> ...
> hakenloser Drilling :l .. schon ausprobiert?



ja sicher..schon ganz interessant wie der fisch versucht den köder zu fassen und es ihm doch nicht gelingt. |supergri
ich glaube, es kam bei ihm ein bissel frustration auf.


----------



## nostradamus (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hi,

selbst dran schuld! 
Sorry, aber wenn man einen Fisch mit einem model verwechselt ist man in meinen Augen selbst dran Schuld! 

Gruß
MArio


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> selbst dran schuld!
> Sorry, aber wenn man einen Fisch mit einem model verwechselt ist man in meinen Augen selbst dran Schuld!
> ...



Hm, einerseits stört mich die Kriminalisierung unseres Hobbys durch Begriffe wie *geständig*, *Ersttäter* usw. ganz gewaltig...

andererseits muss ich auch dir Recht geben, weil es viele Angler mit den Fotos deutlich übertreiben. Selbst bin ich längst dazu übergegangen das auf einem Erinnerungsfoto a.) meine Fresse nicht zu sehen ist und,
b.) der Haken sofort entfernt wird und 
c.) der Fisch nie das Wasser verlässt.

Aber da hab ich mit Forellen, Äschen usw. auch leicht reden. Grosse Waller oder Hechte sind da weniger leicht zu händeln...

Naja, egal wie man es sieht, seinen Verein sollte er auf jeden Fall canceln. Geldentzug ist in Deutschland immer noch das wirksamste Mittel, um Leute zum Nachdenken zu bringen.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

@Nostradamus, kann er ja machen, so wie Kolja zwei Seiten zuvor ausgeführt hat, dürfte einzig der Zusatz "Schwimmt natürlich wieder" verhängnisvoll sein!
Muss man hier im Board auch immer wieder lesen, weil sich darin wohl der ganze "Edelmut" dieser Releaser ausdrückt und an diesem wollen sie natürlich die ganze Welt teilhaben lassen?
Eigentlich arme Würstchen, die sich wegen einen bischen Facebook-Ruhm angreifbar machen!
Der hier behandelte Kollege war wohl etwas zu jung und schlecht informiert um sich dazu verleiten zu lassen und hat jetzt die Rechnung bekommen.
Nun hat er wohl gelernt, dass es eventuell auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt sein erbärmliches Ego zu pflegen!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> selbst dran schuld!
> Sorry, aber wenn man einen Fisch mit einem model verwechselt ist man in meinen Augen selbst dran Schuld!
> ...




Also wenn eine Frau im Minirock über die Strasse geht und blöde angemacht wird ...sogar vergewaltigt wird ist sie es dann auch selber Schuld?

Ich kann solche blöden Sprüche nicht ab. Diese Einstellung ist SCHEIXXE

Hier hat sich ein Angler im Rahmen des Gesetzes bewegt. Nur weil unqualifizierte Behörden dies anders sehen geschieht dem Angler unrecht.

Klar hätte er sich den Ärger durch ein anderes handeln ersparen können.
Dies gillt aber für sämtliche Tätigkeiten welche nicht verboten sind.


----------



## Heidechopper (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Da hätte sich ja mal ein DAFV profilieren können. Aber auch hier wie immer Fehlanzeige. Dieser Haufen sollte verboten werden; aber leider haben wir zur Zeit noch die falschen Politiker. :r
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Da hätte sich ja mal ein DAFV profilieren können. Aber auch hier wie immer Fehlanzeige. Dieser Haufen sollte verboten werden; aber leider haben wir zur Zeit noch die falschen Politiker. :r
> Gruß
> Rolf



Dies wäre eher etwas für die LFV in NRW gewesen.
Aber da ist man ja nicht gewillt Anglern bei Seite zu stehen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Wir Angler halten zu wenig zusammen und wehren uns nicht !!!!!!
Im gegenteil haben wir noch befürworter in eigenen Reihen was den Gegner stark macht !!!!!!!
Amen...


----------



## Double2004 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Alles andere als eine saftige Geldstrafe wäre ja auch nicht zu rechtfertigen gewesen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Straftat...

Aber wer halt Augenthaler-like mit gefangenen Fischen posiert und sich auf Kosten der Fische damit brüstet, dem ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen und der verdient auch kein Mitleid für das Urteil. Wobei mich interessieren würde, wieso der Vereinsvorsitzende nun doch vom Rauswurf abgewichen ist...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Alles andere als eine saftige Geldstrafe wäre ja auch nicht zu rechtfertigen gewesen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Straftat...
> 
> Aber wer halt Augenthaler-like mit gefangenen Fischen posiert und sich auf Kosten der Fische damit brüstet, dem ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen und der verdient auch kein Mitleid für das Urteil. Wobei mich interessieren würde, wieso der Vereinsvorsitzende nun doch vom Rauswurf abgewichen ist...



Willst du hier nur ein bisschen rumtrollen oder meinst du den Schmarren, den du hier zusammenschreibst, ernst?

Was war denn da genau "auf Kosten der Fische"?

Und in dem Verein, in dem ich bin, würdest du rausfliegen, wenn du Angler wegen so etwas anschwärzt. Und das in Bayern. |wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> und sich auf Kosten der Fische damit brüstet



Ersetze Fisch durch Pferd und gib das dann mal bei einem Galopp-oder Trabrennen zum besten..

Wie ich dieses scheinheilige D liebe..


----------



## glavoc (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

ne ne, Naturliebhaber, der trollt nicht der Double 2004, der meint das Ernst!
Hatte schon mal das Vergnügen^^


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also wenn eine Frau im Minirock über die Strasse geht und blöde angemacht wird ...sogar vergewaltigt wird ist sie es dann auch selber Schuld?
> 
> Ich kann solche blöden Sprüche nicht ab. Diese Einstellung ist SCHEIXXE
> 
> ...


Nein, er hat sich nach der gegenwärtigen Rechtsprechung eben nicht gesetzeskonform verhalten. Zwar kann man die gängige Rechtsprechung für falsch halten - das tue ich auch - gleichwohl liegt hier der Fehler vor allem darin, sich durch so eine Dummheit angreifbar gemacht zu haben. Die Behörde hat sich verhalten, wie sie sich verhalten musste. Denn die Verwaltung ist an Recht und Gesetz gebunden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Da hätte sich ja mal ein DAFV profilieren können. Aber auch hier wie immer Fehlanzeige. Dieser Haufen sollte verboten werden; aber leider haben wir zur Zeit noch die falschen Politiker. :r
> Gruß
> Rolf



Der DAFV hält m. E. die derzeitige Rechtslage und Rechtsprechung für richtig. Warum sollten der was daran ändern? Vom DAFV ist da also letztes Hilfe zu erwarten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was war denn da genau "auf Kosten der Fische"?
> 
> :


Er hat den Fisch länger an Land gelassen, als es hätte sein müssen. Wenn man schon § 4 LFischVO NRW auch auf nicht geschonte Fische erstreckt, muss man eben unverzüglich, also ohne Zögern zurücksetzen. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? 



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ersetze Fisch durch Pferd und gib das dann mal bei einem Galopp-oder Trabrennen zum besten..
> 
> Wie ich dieses scheinheilige D liebe..


Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Ein Pferd galoppier und trabt auch in der Natur. Es erleidet keinen besonderen Stress, wenn der Reiter auf ihm sitzt. Der Fisch posiert aber nicht von Natur aus vor der Kamera und erst recht nicht außerhalb seines Elements. 

Das man einen Angel-Kameraden nicht verpfeift und so etwas nach Möglichkeit intern regelt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Ich warte ja schon länger auf die Anzeige; Satzkarpfen vermessen weil evtl. Untermassig,hat ca 1min gedauert.....also  Anzeige wegen Leid Schmerz...

Und selbst da kommen ""Angler"" und bejubeln das.

Man schafft sich schon selber ab,dafür brauch das gar keine feinde mehr.

Und wenn ich dauernd lese Waidgerechtigkeit......sollten manche mal Googeln und es nicht nur überfliegen sondern auch verstehen.

Bald kommen wieder Besatzfische in Kübeln/Rutsche etc. auch Anzeigen...alles Anzeigen.

#h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Zitat:
Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Ein Pferd galoppier und trabt auch in der Natur. Es erleidet keinen besonderen Stress, wenn der Reiter auf ihm sitzt. Der Fisch posiert aber nicht von Natur aus vor der Kamera und erst recht nicht außerhalb seines Elements. 


Er vergleicht hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen !!!
Er gibt nur ein Beispiel was den Tierschutz, Stress und Qual anbetrifft...
Im Pferdesport liegt die latte ganz oben und bei uns armen Anglern ganz unten wenn noch nicht tiefer...

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Er hat den Fisch länger an Land gelassen, als es hätte sein müssen. Wenn man schon § 4 LFischVO NRW auch auf nicht geschonte Fische erstreckt, muss man eben unverzüglich, also ohne Zögern zurücksetzen. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



Als Anwalt ist dir natürlich klar, dass §4 hier überhaupt nicht greift. Man landet also zwangsläufig wieder beim Tierschutzgesetz. Und damit bei der Frage, welchen Stress ein 5 Sekunden dauerndes Foto beim Fisch ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Double2004 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Im Pferdesport liegt die latte ganz oben und bei uns armen Anglern ganz unten wenn noch nicht tiefer...
> 
> #h



Das stimmt doch einfach nicht. Auch im Pferdesport wurde wegen Tierquälereien schon ordentlich dazwischen gehauen. Frag mal bei den Schockemöhles nach....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Ein Pferd galoppier und trabt auch in der Natur. Es erleidet keinen besonderen Stress, wenn der Reiter auf ihm sitzt. Der Fisch posiert aber nicht von Natur aus vor der Kamera und erst recht nicht außerhalb seines Elements.



Du behauptest also, wenn ein Pferd über einen Parcour getrieben oder im Pferderennen eingesetzt wird, setzt man es keinem besonderen Stress aus. Gewagte These. Wie begründest du die? Man landet sofort bei der gleichen Thematik wie beim fotografierten Waller.


----------



## Double2004 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Als Anwalt ist dir natürlich klar, dass §4 hier überhaupt nicht greift. Man landet also zwangsläufig wieder beim Tierschutzgesetz. Und damit bei der Frage, welchen Stress ein 5 Sekunden dauerndes Foto beim Fisch ausgelöst hat.




Würde mich interessieren, wie du einen kapitalen Wels innerhalb von 5 Sekunden aus dem Wasser zerrst, zu einer Fotosession herrichtest und anschließend schonend zurück in sein Element entlässt...Einige machen sich doch echt was vor...


----------



## Double2004 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du behauptest also, wenn ein Pferd über einen Parcour getrieben oder im Pferderennen eingesetzt wird, setzt man es keinem besonderen Stress aus. Gewagte These. Wie begründest du die? Man landet sofort bei der gleichen Thematik wie beim fotografierten Waller.



Äpfel und Birnen halt... Unterwasserfotos von Pferden werden eher selten gemacht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du behauptest also, wenn ein Pferd über einen Parcour getrieben oder im Pferderennen eingesetzt wird, setzt man es keinem besonderen Stress aus. Gewagte These. Wie begründest du die? Man landet sofort bei der gleichen Thematik wie beim fotografierten Waller.


Ein Pferd ist domestiziert. Ein Fisch ist es nicht. Äpfel und Birnen.

Nur um das klar zu stellen. Ich halte die entsprechende Rechtsprechung für nicht richtig und ich würde mir auch eine Änderung des TSchG wünschen. Es macht aber keinen Sinn vor der Realität die Augen zu verschließen und da muss man sagen, dass man bei Trophäenfotos mit Aufwand und Ärger vor Gericht freigesprochen werden kann. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es schief geht. Das sollte aber jedem Angler auch bekannt sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es macht aber keinen Sinn vor der Realität die Augen zu verschließen und da muss man sagen, dass man bei Trophäenfotos mit Aufwand und Ärger vor Gericht freigesprochen werden kann. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es schief geht. Das sollte aber jedem Angler auch bekannt sein.



Da vertreten wir beide exakt die gleiche Meinung.

Was Domestizierung in Bezug auf Tierschutz, also Stress- und Schmerzempfindlichkeit laut Gesetz, für einen Unterschied machen soll, verstehe ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Noch eins, was die Rechtsprechung eventuell verständlicher werden lässt. Es ist allgemein anerkannt, dass die Tötung eines Tieres weniger problematisch für das Tier ist, als ihm Leid und Schmerzen zuzufügen. 

Warum ist das so? - Mit Ausnahme von Primaten, Tümmlern und einigen Wahlen geht man davon aus, dass Tiere kein Verständnis von ihrer eigenen Existenz haben. Sie können sich an keine Biographie erinnern und sie haben keine Vorstellung von ihrer eigenen Existenz oder gar von der Endlichkeit ihres Lebens. Man nimmt ihnen also nicht wirklich etwas, wenn man sie tötet. Tiere leben nur im Hier und Jetzt. Fügt man ihnen allerdings im Hier und Jetzt Leid zu, nimmt man ihnen alles, was sie haben. - Auch dies ist wohlgemerkt nicht meine Auffassung, es ist aber eine gängige Argumentation, warum die Leid- und Schmerzzuführung schlimmer ist, als die Tötung.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da vertreten wir beide exakt die gleiche Meinung.
> 
> Was Domestizierung in Bezug auf Tierschutz, also Stress- und Schmerzempfindlichkeit laut Gesetz, für einen Unterschied machen soll, verstehe ich allerdings nicht.



Tatsächlich scheint es Pferden zu gefallen, beim Springreiten gefordert zu werden. Ein Pferd, dass von sich aus nicht Springen will, wird man auch nie zu einem Springpferd ausbilden können. Allerdings kann die Art und Weise, wie man ein Pferd trainiert durchaus zur Strafbarkeit nach § 17 TierSchG. Frag mal Paul Schockemöhle. Ähnliches gilt für Hunde. Der Fisch hingegen genießt es nicht fotografiert zu werden. Mensch und Fisch funktionieren nicht als Gespann, wie Pferd und Mensch oder Hund und Mensch. Schmerzen und Leid darf man aber selbstverständlich auch Hunden oder Pferden ohne vernünftigen Grund zufügen.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Unabhängig davon, dass man an dieser Schraube gegenüber der Behörde noch heftig hätte drehen können, ist doch viel interessanter, dass vor der Gehirnwäsche diesbezüglich offenbar kein (natürliches) Unrechtsbewusstsein besteht! 
Regelmässig tappen ja Angler in diese "Falle" und ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass man sich vorsätzlich über das Gesetz in solchen Fällen hinwegsetzt, nur um der Welt auf Facebock, instaburg & co etc. zu zeigen, was man für nen Geilen ist!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Tatsächlich scheint es Pferden zu gefallen, beim Springreiten gefordert zu werden. Ein Pferd, dass von sich aus nicht Springen will, wird man auch nie zu einem Springpferd ausbilden können. Allerdings kann die Art und Weise, wie man ein Pferd trainiert durchaus zur Strafbarkeit nach § 17 TierSchG. Frag mal Paul Schockemöhle. Ähnliches gilt für Hunde. Der Fisch hingegen genießt es nicht fotografiert zu werden. Mensch und Fisch funktionieren nicht als Gespann, wie Pferd und Mensch oder Hund und Mensch. Schmerzen und Leid darf man aber selbstverständlich auch Hunden oder Pferden ohne vernünftigen Grund zufügen.



Aber wie ist das alles, was du hier beschreibst, wissenschaftlich fundiert begründet? Woher weiß (nicht glaubt) man, dass ein Pferd den Drill beim Springreiten genießt, der Fisch beim kurzen Foto aber Qualen leidet?

Das ist doch alles Stochern im Nebel. Tiere sprechen nicht.

Wenn man diese Gedankengänge weiter verfolgt, landet man doch zwangsläufig im Wald: Der Fisch darf nicht fotografiert werden, aber nach dem Abfischen darf der Fischer Brandkalk auf tausende lebende Kleinfische werfen und sie zu Tode ätzen. Wo ist da die Logik? Haben die nun Schmerzempfinden oder nicht?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Regelmässig tappen ja Angler in diese "Falle" und ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass man sich vorsätzlich über das Gesetz in solchen Fällen hinwegsetzt, nur um der Welt auf Facebock, instaburg & co etc. zu zeigen, was man für nen Geilen ist!



Es ist halt insbesondere für junge Angler schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass innerhalb der EU das gleiche Verhalten mal erwünscht und mal Straftat ist. C&R beim Angeln ist in den Niederlanden Kult, in Deutschland der Vorhof zur Hölle. Die Schweden machen Werbung mit C&R-Angeln auf Hecht, die Deutschen haben Entnahmepflicht. 

Entweder sind Niederländer und Schweden Tierquäler oder die deutschen Gesetzgeber haben die falschen Berater.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es ist halt insbesondere für junge Angler schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass innerhalb der EU das gleiche Verhalten mal erwünscht und mal Straftat ist. C&R beim Angeln ist in den Niederlanden Kult, in Deutschland der Vorhof zur Hölle. Die Schweden machen Werbung mit C&R-Angeln auf Hecht, die Deutschen haben Entnahmepflicht.
> 
> Entweder sind Niederländer und Schweden Tierquäler oder die deutschen Gesetzgeber haben die falschen Berater.



Anstatt die Gesetzeslage fälschlicherweise als von Gott gegeben anzunehmen, werfen diese unterschiedlichen Bewertung in durchaus vergleichbaren kulturellen Sozialwertesystemen berechtigterweise Fragen auf. 
Logisch, jedes Gesetz wird im Lichte der aktuellen Gesellschaftsströme ausgelegt. 
Geht es also letztlich nur um die Verwirklichung politisch bzw rechtspolitischer Ziele des Gesetzgebers, also der demokratisch legitimierten Gesetzgebungsorgane? Das wirft dann wieder die Frage auf, was in unserer Gesellschaft anders ist, als in den anderen Staaten, wo dies im Gegensatz zulässig ist! Offenbar stellt dies ja im Vergleich einen Sonderweg dar, der von anderen staatliche  Gesellschaften gerade nicht aufgegriffen wird!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, dass man an dieser Schraube gegenüber der Behörde noch heftig hätte drehen können, ist doch viel interessanter, dass vor der Gehirnwäsche diesbezüglich offenbar kein (natürliches) Unrechtsbewusstsein besteht!
> Regelmässig tappen ja Angler in diese "Falle" und ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass man sich vorsätzlich über das Gesetz in solchen Fällen hinwegsetzt, nur um der Welt auf Facebock, instaburg & co etc. zu zeigen, was man für nen Geilen ist!



Hier sprichst du einen sehr wichtigen Punkt an. Nicht ohne Grund habe ich vor ein par Seiten wie folgt eingeleitet:



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Vielzahl von unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen [in § 17 TierSchG], wie „vernünftiger Grund“, „länger anhaltend“ oder „leiden“ müssen sich hingegen nicht nachteilig auswirken, sondern können auch „Segen“ sein. Der Gesetzgeber wollte durch diese unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffe dem gesellschaftlichen Wandel und den hinzukommenden neuen Erkenntnissen der Wissenschaft Rechnung tragen. Aus diesem Grunde sind die Arbeiten von Schreckenbach und Arlinghaus ungemein wichtig. Allerdings müssen auch wir Angler, insbesondere durch die Verbände mehr Aufklärungsarbeit leisten, um nicht den naturentfremdeten Veganern und Vegetariern die Deutungshoheit zu überlassen.



Es galt einmal als völlig unproblematisch zu Angeln, Fische zurückzusetzen usw. In den meisten Ländern ist das auch heute noch so. In Deutschland hat eine Naturentfremdung sondergleichen stattgefunden. Die Natur wird nicht mehr als Natur einschließlich all ihrer Grausamkeiten wahrgenommen. Sie wird von Wohlstandsökos romantisch verklärt. Es werden inzwischen ja bereits Menschenrechte für Tiere gefordert, ohne, das denen die Absurdität dieses Ansinnens überhaupt bewusst wird. 

Es wäre die Aufgabe der Verbände hier auch insoweit Lobbyarbeit zu leisten, als dass den unbefangenen Mitbürger klar gemacht wird, dass der Angler einen natürlichen Umgang zu seiner Beute pflegt, wohingegen die Einstellung der urbanen Wohlstands-Veganern deutliche Degenerationserscheinungen der Menschheit zeigt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aber wie ist das alles, was du hier beschreibst, wissenschaftlich fundiert begründet? Woher weiß (nicht glaubt) man, dass ein Pferd den Drill beim Springreiten genießt, der Fisch beim kurzen Foto aber Qualen leidet?
> 
> Das ist doch alles Stochern im Nebel. Tiere sprechen nicht.
> 
> Wenn man diese Gedankengänge weiter verfolgt, landet man doch zwangsläufig im Wald: Der Fisch darf nicht fotografiert werden, aber nach dem Abfischen darf der Fischer Brandkalk auf tausende lebende Kleinfische werfen und sie zu Tode ätzen. Wo ist da die Logik? Haben die nun Schmerzempfinden oder nicht?



Ich bin kein Biologe. Ich kann nur wiedergeben, wie es in der Rechtsprechung gesehen wird. Die Richter ihrerseits sind auch keine Biologen und verlassen sich auf entsprechende Gutachten. Und genau hier kommen die Verbände wieder ins Spiel. Dies sollten nämlich eine gehörige Menge Geld in Gutachten stecken. (wie z.B. das Schreckenbachgutachten)



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Fisch darf nicht fotografiert werden, aber nach dem Abfischen darf der Fischer Brandkalk auf tausende lebende Kleinfische werfen und sie zu Tode ätzen. Wo ist da die Logik? Haben die nun Schmerzempfinden oder nicht?


Der Brandkalk wird aber nicht auf Wirbeltiere geworfen!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Anstatt die Gesetzeslage fälschlicherweise als von Gott gegeben anzunehmen, werfen diese unterschiedlichen Bewertung in durchaus vergleichbaren kulturellen Sozialwertesystemen berechtigterweise Fragen auf.
> Logisch, jedes Gesetz wird im Lichte der aktuellen Gesellschaftsströme ausgelegt.
> Geht es also letztlich nur um die Verwirklichung politisch bzw rechtspolitischer Ziele des Gesetzgebers, also der demokratisch legitimierten Gesetzgebungsorgane? Das wirft dann wieder die Frage auf, was in unserer Gesellschaft anders ist, als in den anderen Staaten, wo dies im Gegensatz zulässig ist! Offenbar stellt dies ja im Vergleich einen Sonderweg dar, der von anderen staatliche  Gesellschaften gerade nicht aufgegriffen wird!



Ganz einfach: Wir sind Weltmeister im Umweltschutz. Es gibt kein anderes Land, in dem Umweltverbände derart einflussreich auf die gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung sind, wie in Deutschland. Das bizarre daran ist, dass diese Überhöhung der Natur bereits Teil der Entfremdung von der Natur ist. Wir brauchen Verbände, die dagegen halten. Ich arbeite gerade an einem Artikel, mit dem ich genau diesem Weltbild der Naturschutzverbände entgegentrete. Unsere Verbände sollten hier eine klare Gegenposition erarbeiten. Unsere Stichworte müssen sein: "zurück zu einem natürlichen Verständnis von der Natur" und "nachhaltige Nutzung der Natur"


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es ist halt insbesondere für junge Angler schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass innerhalb der EU das gleiche Verhalten mal erwünscht und mal Straftat ist. C&R beim Angeln ist in den Niederlanden Kult, in Deutschland der Vorhof zur Hölle. Die Schweden machen Werbung mit C&R-Angeln auf Hecht, die Deutschen haben Entnahmepflicht.
> 
> Entweder sind Niederländer und Schweden Tierquäler oder die deutschen Gesetzgeber haben die falschen Berater.



Nochmal: c & r ist in fast allen Bundesländern in Ordnung. Lasst einfach das Fotografieren sein oder fotografiert so, dass man euch nicht an die Karre pissen kann. Das ist doch nun wirklich nicht schwer. 

Und da unsere Präsidentin Frau H-K ab jetzt liefert, wird vermutlich nach der nächsten BT-Wahl das TierSchG in unserem Sinne geändert. |clown:


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

@Kolja
Ich teile die Auffassung, dass es eher ein Segen sein dürfte, die Unbestimmtheit aufrechtzuerhalten, als das Risiko einzugehen, diese Begriffe mit Rechtsprechung auszufüllen! Aber es besteht ja durchaus ein umfangreiches Repertoire, dies zu verhindern bzw abzuwenden.

Es ist daher auch eher durch Lobbyarbeit dahingehend anzusetzen, eine nachteilige Auslegung abzuändern bzw. zu beeinflussen.
Daran fehlt es aber derzeit leider. 

Das Zurücksetzten ist nämlich nach Auffassung der Bevölkerung nicht das Problem, sondern wird akzeptiert, als dass man einen Fisch nicht verwerten bzw. einen nachvollziehbaren anderen Grund hat. Erst beim reinen Spaßangeln ändert sich diese Meinung.
Dies wäre zumindestens der Grundkonsens in einer Gesellschaft auf deren Sicherung oder Schaffung eine Lobby auch bezüglich der Auslegung von Gesetzen, deren Änderung oder Abschaffung hinzuwirken hat.

Aber wir sind uns eh offenbar einig über die Vorgehensweise!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Recht ist änderbar.

2 Parteien haben sich aktuell (Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl) schon mal in Sachen zurücksetzen für mehr Freiheit für Angler ausgesprochen (jeweils Frage 2/2.1), sind damit weiter als viele Behörden, Ministerien und Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei:
Die Linke

FDP

Man muss da natürlich weder als Bundesverband noch als hier betroffene LV in NRW rangehen..........

Man könnte aber.....


----------



## Siggi2607 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



ayron schrieb:


> Die sind doch zu 99% in LvF-Westfalen-Lippe - besser, dass die sich da nicht eingemischt haben#h




Ich seh da kein Problem, dass er den Wels zurück gesezt hat.

Steht auch beim lfv-westfalen auf der Seite.

Schaut mal unter Punkt 20

https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/topnav/faq.php


ich würde denen das vor die Nase halten und mein Geld zurück fordern.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

aus Verbänden austreten ist grundsätzlich immer eine vernünftige  Überlegung als Angler. 

In NRW gibts keinen guten für Angler jedenfalls..

Die haben ja erst beschlossen, bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen KEINE Änderung beim Fischereigesetz zu beantragen, und das bei einer per se eher anglerfreundlichen Regierung jetzt nach Remmel (Jäger machten das, Jagdgesetz wird nun "entremmelt" - Angler gucken in die Röhre)  ...
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4678868#post4678868

Und selbst die Linke ist da ja für Änderungen im Gesetz (s.o.) !!!

Nur die NRW-Verbände pennen weiter und weiter und weiter.....


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Ich muss noch mal auf das blöde Pferd zurück kommen,


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein Pferd galoppier und trabt auch in der Natur. Es erleidet keinen besonderen Stress, wenn der Reiter auf ihm sitzt.


denn wenn man dieselben Kriterien wie beim Angeln an den Reitsport legen würde, wär da Feierabend mit.
Zwang, Stress, Belastung, Schmerzen, länger anhaltend und wiederkehrend,... ist alles gegeben.


Reitsport ist aber in der Gesellschaft (zu Recht!) verankert,
dazu wird es bevorzugt in Gesellschaftsschichten ausgelebt,
die Einfluss haben.
Somit kommt man mit Reitsport zu Olympia,
mit Angelei aber vor den Kadi.

Das Problem ist

a) dass im TierSchG die niederen Wirbeltiere den hochentwickelten Säugern vollkommen gleichgestellt sind;
das ist in jeder Hinsicht ein Fehler,
aber die Chance diesen zu korrigieren stellt sich aktuell nicht

b) der "vernünftige Grund" nach TierSchG
das uns seitens der Verbände hier nur die "Verwertung" (& Hege) aufgedrückt wurde, 
bricht uns über kurz oder lang das Kreuz; schon Huntertemale so gesagt.
An diesem Hebel muss Anglerlobbyismus ansetzen und andere vernünftige Gründe in den Fokus stellen; es gibt reichlich.
Dies ist realistisch & möglich.
Und dazu eilt es, denn die Uhr des Angelns in D als allg. Freizeitbeschäftigung tickt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> An diesem Hebel *muss *Anglerlobbyismus ansetzen und andere vernünftige Gründe in den Fokus stellen; es gibt reichlich.
> Dies ist realistisch & möglich.
> Und dazu eilt es, denn die Uhr des Angelns in D als allg. Freizeitbeschäftigung tickt!


nicht muss - MÜSSTE, wenn es ihn denn real auch geben würde.......

Real gibts aber eben keine Anglerlobby, sondern nur in Kern anglerfeindliche und naturschützende Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer...

Realität:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aus Verbänden austreten ist grundsätzlich immer eine vernünftige  Überlegung als Angler.
> 
> In NRW gibts keinen guten für Angler jedenfalls..
> 
> ...




und das obwohl bereits Parteien auf Anglerrichtung einschwenken:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Recht ist änderbar.
> 
> 2 Parteien haben sich aktuell (Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl) schon mal in Sachen zurücksetzen für mehr Freiheit für Angler ausgesprochen (jeweils Frage 2/2.1), sind damit weiter als viele Behörden, Ministerien und Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei:
> Die Linke
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

*Tierquälerei? Warum ein Mülheimer Angler (20) fürs Fischefangen über 500 Euro Strafe zahlen muss *
https://www.derwesten.de/staedte/mu...-500-euro-strafe-zahlen-muss-id210973789.html


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es ist halt insbesondere für junge Angler schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass innerhalb der EU das gleiche Verhalten mal erwünscht und mal Straftat ist. C&R beim Angeln ist in den Niederlanden Kult, in Deutschland der Vorhof zur Hölle. Die Schweden machen Werbung mit C&R-Angeln auf Hecht, die Deutschen haben Entnahmepflicht.
> 
> Entweder sind Niederländer und Schweden Tierquäler oder die deutschen Gesetzgeber haben die falschen Berater.



Nein, die Deutschen haben keine Entnahmepflicht.
Hätte der Angler den dicken Wels im Wasser oder min zur hälfte im Wasser liegend abgehakt wäre es nie zu dieser Ordnungswidrigkeit gekommen.
Beim Abhaken hätte eine andere Person natürlich ein Foto machen dürfen.

Wie schaut es bei einem geschützen Fisch ..Wels aus?
Wird dann auch Abhaken im Wasser "pflicht"?
Oder beim Stör?


----------



## Sebarschtian (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Laut einem Artikel beim Blinker ist eine Zeitung auf seine Fänge bei Facebook aufmerksam geworden und wollte einen Artikel dazu schreiben. Dort hat er dann geschildert, dass er beide wieder schwimmen ließ, was auch abgedruckt wurde. 

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...fuer-catch-and-release-welsangler-verurteilt/

Da kann man sich natürlich hinterher schlecht noch herausreden.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sebarschtian schrieb:


> Laut einem Artikel beim Blinker ist eine Zeitung auf seine Fänge bei Facebook aufmerksam geworden und wollte einen Artikel dazu schreiben. Dort hat er dann geschildert, dass er beide wieder schwimmen ließ, was auch abgedruckt wurde.
> 
> https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...fuer-catch-and-release-welsangler-verurteilt/
> 
> Da kann man sich natürlich hinterher schlecht noch herausreden.



Wobei wieder mal fälschlicherweise C&R im Mittelpunkt steht. 
C&R ist aber nicht das Problem. (Meiner Meinung nach)

Auf das Problem hat Double schon hingewiesen. 
In 5 Sec. an Land ziehen?

Solche grossen Fische oder überhaupt Fische die man nicht verwerten will oder kann sollte man möglichst im Wasser abhaken.
Man muss diese nicht an Land ziehen...schon gar nicht solch grossen Welse.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Juni 2017)

Sebarschtian schrieb:


> Laut einem Artikel beim Blinker ist eine Zeitung auf seine Fänge bei Facebook aufmerksam geworden und wollte einen Artikel dazu schreiben. Dort hat er dann geschildert, dass er beide wieder schwimmen ließ, was auch abgedruckt wurde.
> 
> https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...fuer-catch-and-release-welsangler-verurteilt/
> 
> Da kann man sich natürlich hinterher schlecht noch herausreden.



Lügenpresse! 

Der BLINKER braucht mal juristische Beratung! Wo kommen wir hin, wenn jetzt auch schon unsere Fachpresse den Dictus unserer Gegner übernimmt.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo,

@kolja



> Schmerzen und Leid darf man aber selbstverständlich auch Hunden oder Pferden ohne vernünftigen Grund zufügen.



Ich vermute mal, du hast in obigem Satz ein Wort vergessen|kopfkrat

Ansonsten wundert es mich nach wie vor, dass trotz teils spektakulärer Fälle wie Auge etc. die "Unvorsichtigen" nicht aussterben.

Dass der Blinker solche Artikel scheinbar  nicht entsprechend lektoriert, wundert mich jetzt weniger.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Danke Kolja !
Naturentfremdete Wohlstandsökos - für mich Begriff des Jahres, den merk ich mir auf jeden Fall #6 .
Auch ansonsten volle Zustimmung. Wer beim Foto nicht auf seine roten Bäckchen und die Comments verzichten kann, wandelt in Deutschland weiterhin auf dünnem Eis.
Zumindest solange, bis Frau H-K die Revolution in Gang setzt .


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo,

wäre überhaupt mal interessant zu wissen, auf welche Ordnungswidrigkeit sich der Bußgeldbescheid bezieht.

War da nicht mal im Gespräch, dass in der betreffende Gewässerstrecke Welse aus hegerischen Gründen  nicht zurückgestzt werden dürfen????

Könnte ja dann durchaus sein, dass hier gar nicht ums TG  geht.

Aber im Artikel steht tatsächlich Verstoß gegen TG.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo,

wenn man mal genauer nachforscht, ist er bei TG-Verstoß  mit seinen 528,50 wirklich gut weggekommen.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der BLINKER braucht mal juristische Beratung!


Jau!
Interessante Unterschiede in der "Berichterstattung" samt Diskussion bei Facebook:

- sehr durchdacht Uli Beyers Beitrag dazu, die Diskussion danach auf recht hohem Niveau
- Blinker, wie fast immer unterirdisch, sowohl der Bericht, aber erst recht die Kommentare
- Fisch & Fang und Rute & Rolle bringen erst gar nix dazu
- Anglerboard... welch ein krasser Unterschied zum Forum!
Ein buntes Durcheinander von Unwissen, falschen Fakten, völlig OT gehenden Kommentaren und doch auch einigen mit Verstand.

Es macht zwar oft Spaß bei FB unterwegs zu sein, aber das erschreckende Niveau kann einen auch depressiv machen.
Da muss man doch das Forum hier loben!


----------



## Fuldaangler (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Is bei uns in Hessen auch passiert, nach einem Hegefischen kam die Wasserschutzpolizei und hat sich 10 Leute rausgesucht die je 130.-€ Strafe zahlen mußten + Verein nochmal 500.-€. Hat alles nix geholfen mit Einspruch und sonstigem. Das schöne ist noch, die wurden von einem Vereinsmitglied gerufen. Leider weiß man nicht von wem.


----------



## Jose (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

eigentlich möchte ich denen ja das alte "aufruhr, widerstand, es gibt kein ruhiges hinterland" entgegenrufen - 
klügererweise seh ich mich da eher beim zeltinger: "Dries jet op dä Dress, sinn zo, dat de keine vun dä Arschlöcher sist."


----------



## zandertex (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Jose schrieb:


> eigentlich möchte ich denen ja das alte "aufruhr, widerstand, es gibt kein ruhiges hinterland" entgegenrufen -
> klügerer weise seh ich mich da eher beim zeltinger: "Dries jet op dä Dress, sinn zo, dat de keine vun dä Arschlöcher sist."




müngersdorer stadion........:m:vik:


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Bin erschrocken, was da abgeht. Wo bleiben unsere Verbände? Wo ein guter Anwalt, der den Jungen zur Seite steht, um gegen den Beschluss vorzugehen und ein angelfreundliches Grundsatzurteil herzustellen. Wozu zahlen wir die hohen Verbandsabgaben und Vereinsbeiträge? Um von denen noch zusätzlich einen Tritt in den Rücken zu bekommen?


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Bin erschrocken, was da abgeht. Wo bleiben unsere Verbände?


Die verfolgen den Grundsatz, dass sie nie für Fehlverhalten einstehen, gar sich engagieren werden.
Und aus ihrer Sicht ist das Fehlverhalten!

Dass mit solchen Geschichten _(es war ja kein Urteil!)_ trotzdem immer Pflöcke gesetzt werden, 
in Behörden, in der Justiz, in den Medien, in den Köpfen,... 
die auch zum Tragen kommen, wenn (aus Verbandssicht) kein Fehlverhalten vorliegt,
ist den Brüdern ums verrecken nicht bei zu bringen.


Man erinnere sich an die erste Anzeige gegen Angler im Westen,
die Setzkescher benutzt haben, wie problemlos all die Jahrzehnte zuvor.
Das waren über ihre Vereine Mitglieder des VDSF.
Einen Rechtsbeistand stellte jedoch der DAV aus dem Osten, der schon damals sah, dass sich hier historische Wegmarken abzeichneten.
Der VDSF jedoch hetzte sogar gegen die Angler.

Wir haben heute bundesweit eine VDSF-Weltsicht,
dazu bundesweit den VDSF-Nachfolgeverband DAFV.


----------



## ronram (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Was in dem Blinker-Bericht steht ist ganz schön peinlich.

Bei der da zur Schau gestellten Unsachlichkeit kräuseln sich mir die Zehennägel.
Entweder hat der Autor absolut gar keine Ahnung oder er war betrunken. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

_Geld*strafe* für C & R
verurteilt
Catch and Release ist in Deutschland verboten.
eine Geldstrafe für das Catch and Release zahlen
Behörde, Gespräch, Tatbestand Tierquälerei erfüllt
Geldstrafe von der Stadt, weil Ordnungswidrigkeit_​
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was ich erschreckender finde...
Blinker-Autoren, die Falschwissen verbreiten...oder die Idioten bei Facebook, die als Angler wohlgemerkt, das Angeln als böse Tierquälerei verteufeln.
Beides ist traurig.

Mit solchen "Kollegen" und einer solchen Presse braucht man eigentlich keine Tierrechtler mehr...


----------



## racoon (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Immer noch steht die Frage im Raum: Wegen was genau wurde der junge Herr denn verknackt ? Was genau wird ihm vorgeworfen ? Gegen was hat er verstoßen ? Wir wird die 'Verurteilung' begründet ?

Trotzdem wird hier argumentiert, dass mit richtiger rechtlicher Beratung ein Freispruch erzielt wird ? Der Verband hätte sich einsetzen müssen, ihm helfen ? Schlechte anwaltliche Beratung usw usf. Pauschal gegen alles geschossen ohne zu wissen, was genau einer Verurteilung zu Grunde liegt ? 
Also ich kann aus dem Zeitungsartikel nicht erkennen, was genau der/die  Punkt/e der Verurteilung ist/ sind.
Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären, der es weiß ?


----------



## ronram (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Es gab keine Verurteilung 
Es gab einen Bußgeldbescheid.

Kolja hat eine Vermutung geäußert, um welche Ordnungswidrigkeit es sich handeln könnte.
Beitrag Nummer 24...sehr ausführlich...

Keine Straftat, keine Geldstrafe, keine Verurteilung.

In so einer städtischen Behörde kann ja auch mal ein Tierrechtler sitzen, der sich denkt "so, dem Angler zeige ich es jetzt mal". Ein Bußgeldbescheid ist schnell verschickt...wenn man den akzeptiert...


----------



## racoon (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



ronram schrieb:


> Es gab keine Verurteilung
> Es gab einen Bußgeldbescheid.



Genau aus diesem Grunde ist das Wort Verurteilung in meinem Beitrag auch in Anführungszeichen.



ronram schrieb:


> Kolja hat eine Vermutung geäußert, um welche Ordnungswidrigkeit es sich handeln könnte.
> Beitrag Nummer 24...sehr ausführlich...



Richtig, eine *Vermutung
*Aber auf Vermutungen wird kein Anwalt dieser Welt eine 'Verteidigung' aufbauen, es sei denn, er versteht nichts von seinem Handwerk, ist ein windiger Geselle. Und genau das ist Kolja (meiner Meinung nach) eben *nicht

*Immer wieder lese ich hier Sätze wie: 
Mit einem richtigen Anwalt.... 
Ein ordentlicher Rechtsbeistand...
Der Verband hätte....
Der Verein muss....

Woher kommen diese Aussagen ? Worauf fußen diese Behauptungen ? Weiß denn irgendwer, wieso der junge Herr (Achtung, Anführungszeichen) 'verurteilt' wurde ?

Erst wenn man die Hintergründe kennt - erst dann kann man solche Aussagen machen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Bin erschrocken, was da abgeht. Wo bleiben unsere Verbände? Wo ein guter Anwalt, der den Jungen zur Seite steht, um gegen den Beschluss vorzugehen und ein angelfreundliches Grundsatzurteil herzustellen. Wozu zahlen wir die hohen Verbandsabgaben und Vereinsbeiträge? Um von denen noch zusätzlich einen Tritt in den Rücken zu bekommen?



1. Der Junge wollte offenbar dagegen nicht vorgehen - steht so im Artikel.

2. Es gibt in Deutschland keine Grundsatzurteile, auch wenn die Presse in Anlehnung an das US-Amerikanische oder britische Rechtssystem so einen Unfug verzapft.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



racoon schrieb:


> Immer noch steht die Frage im Raum: Wegen was genau wurde der junge Herr denn verknackt ? Was genau wird ihm vorgeworfen ? Gegen was hat er verstoßen ? Wir wird die 'Verurteilung' begründet ?
> 
> Trotzdem wird hier argumentiert, dass mit richtiger rechtlicher Beratung ein Freispruch erzielt wird ? Der Verband hätte sich einsetzen müssen, ihm helfen ? Schlechte anwaltliche Beratung usw usf. Pauschal gegen alles geschossen ohne zu wissen, was genau einer Verurteilung zu Grunde liegt ?
> Also ich kann aus dem Zeitungsartikel nicht erkennen, was genau der/die  Punkt/e der Verurteilung ist/ sind.
> Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären, der es weiß ?





			
				 Beitrag 24 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Vorliegend gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die Ordnungsbehörde nach § 18 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 TierSchG vorgegangen ist.
> 
> ...





Es war ein Bussgeldbescheid. Die werden von der zuständigen Behörde erlassen. Gegen einen Bussgeldbescheid kann man Einspruch einlegen. (Ist bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten im Straßenverkehr auch nicht anders.) Danach geht die Sache zum Strafrichter beim Amtsgericht. Dort erfolgt dann eine Verhandlung, die im Wesentlichen wie eine Strafverhandlung abläuft. In dieser wird geklärt, ob der Bussgeldbescheid bestand hat oder aufgehoben wird.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Vorliegend gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die Ordnungsbehörde nach § 18 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 TierSchG vorgegangen ist.
> 
> _Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> 1.einem Wirbeltier, das er hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat, ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügt._
> ...



Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass, wenn denn schon nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit angenommen wird, die Behörde hier nicht nach § 18 I Nr. 1 TierSchG vorgegangen ist, 

_1.
einem Wirbeltier, das er hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat, ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügt,..._

sondern eher ganz klassisch ein reines Fangen nach dem C&R angenommen hat, insbesondere da dies bei zwei Fischen erfolgt sein soll und deshalb nach dem allgemeineren § 18 Absatz 2 TierSchG 

_(2) Ordnungswidrig handelt auch, wer, abgesehen von den Fällen des Absatzes 1 Nr. 1, einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügt._

den Bußgeldbescheid erlassen hat.

Der speziellere Schutzbereich des § 18 Absatz 1 Nr. 1 TierSchG, setzt ein gegenüber dem allgemeineren § 18 II TierschutzG zusätzliches Halten/Betreuen eines Tieres voraus. Das wird man allein im Falle des Versorgen und sofortigen Fotografierens eines Fisches noch nicht anzunehmen haben. Denn, um ein Tier Leiden, Schmerzen und/oder Schäden zuzufügen bedarf es bereits notwendigerwiese eines physischen Einwirkens auf das Tier. Das wird aber noch nicht als Halten und Betreuen anzusehen sein, denn dann würde der allgemeinere § 18 II TierSchutzG nur noch auf wenige Ausnahmefälle beschränkt sein. 
Das Halten und Betreuen muss sich davon also aber unterscheiden. 
Es bedarf für die Annahme nach § 18 I Nr. 1 TierschutzG somit einer hinzutretenden weiteren Komponente in Gestalt eines zeitlichen Umstandes und dieser muss dann eine gewisse Dauer haben, um sich von § 18 II TierschutzG abzugrenzen. Diese Vorschrift wendet sich also eher gegen den Tierhalter. Das könnte aber durchaus auch mal erfüllt sein, sobald man Fische hältert, z.B. in einem Setzkescher. Dafür gibt der Sachverhalt aber nichts her.
Bei lebensnaher Auslegung regelt § 18 I Nr.1 TierSchutzG etwas anderes als die sich unmittelbar aneinanderreihenden und in zeitlicher Sicht eher kurz ablaufenden Vorgänge des Abhaken, dann Fotografieren und dem anschließendem Zurücksetzen. Dieser Vorgang wird daher von § 18 II TierschutzG erfasst.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> 1. Der Junge wollte offenbar dagegen nicht vorgehen - steht so im Artikel.




Würde er nur mal das Anglerboard lesen. :q


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Eine einfache Rechnung, entweder das Bußgeld bezahlen um damit eigentlich Unrecht zu
bestätigen, oder ca. die gleiche Summe für eine anwaltschaftliche Vertretung ausgeben um dann eventuell Recht zu bekommen?
Was würdet ihr tun?

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine einfache Rechnung, entweder das Bußgeld bezahlen um damit eigentlich Unrecht zu
> bestätigen, oder ca. die gleiche Summe für eine anwaltschaftliche Vertretung ausgeben um dann eventuell Recht zu bekommen?
> Was würdet ihr tun?
> 
> Jürgen



Ich habe kaum Geld, ich würde Weg A) wählen, es sei es gäbe einen Verband/Verein der mich unterstützen würde. Dann könnte ich das Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass, wenn denn schon nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit angenommen wird, die Behörde hier nicht nach § 18 I Nr. 1 TierSchG vorgegangen ist,
> 
> _1.
> einem Wirbeltier, das er hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat, ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügt,..._
> ...


Bin ja kein Jurist, würde aber aus vielen Rechercheerfahrungen im Thema dieser Einschätzung auch eher zustimmen als der von Kolja mit dem 18 TSG..


----------



## silverfish (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

(Entweder sind Niederländer und Schweden Tierquäler oder die deutschen Gesetzgeber haben die falschen Berater.)

Zitat von Naturliebhaber

Ein Schelm ,wer Arges dabei denkt !

Ein europ.Staatsmann ,welcher vor Jahren ganz hoch gehandelt wurde, sieht das so !

"Wenn sie in einem Land leben ,wo man zum Angeln eine behördliche Genehmigung braucht ,aber der ungesetzliche Grenzübertritt toleriert wird , können sie sicher sein von Idioten regiert zu werden ! "


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Da das droht:
Kein abgleiten in allgemeine Politik - DANKE


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

@Fantastic Fishing,, damit sind wir wieder mal einer Meinung, zumal der Ausgang ja ungewiss ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe kaum Geld, ich würde Weg A) wählen, es sei es gäbe einen Verband/Verein der mich unterstützen würde. Dann könnte ich das Risiko eingehen.



Ich weiss nicht ob man dafür Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen kann.
Es muss aber in DE für jeden möglich sein sich gegen Unrecht gerichtl. zu wehren.
Da kann Kolja mehr zu sagen


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Warum immer prozessieren? Alles mit meinen Steuergeldern? Er hat sein Unrecht ja selbst zugegeben und muss nun zahlen. Aus die Maus.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

@Sharpo, wenn du in der Situation bist Prozesskostenbeihilfe zu beantragen, wäre es wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst zum Bußgeld gekommen, dann frisst du den gefangenen Waller nämlich einfach auf!
Außerdem wird Prozesskostenbeihilfe nur gewährt, wenn auch Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht, was der zuständige Sachbearbeiter am Amtsgericht sicher negativ beschieden hätte.

Nachtrag: Diese Prozesskostenbeihilfe ist auch eher angedacht, um finanziell schwache (Existenzminimum!) Bürger  bei existenziellen Problemen, wie Mietangelegenheiten z. B., zu unterstützen und nicht um die Luxusprobleme irgendwelcher Facebookprahler zu bereinigen!

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass, wenn denn schon nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit angenommen wird, die Behörde hier nicht nach § 18 I Nr. 1 TierSchG vorgegangen ist,
> 
> _1.
> einem Wirbeltier, das er hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat, ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügt,..._
> ...


Abs. II passt jedenfalls auch. Wird im Ergebnis egal sein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Warum immer prozessieren? Alles mit meinen Steuergeldern? Er hat sein Unrecht ja selbst zugegeben und muss nun zahlen. Aus die Maus.



WAS genau hat er zugegeben?

Das zurücksetzen?

Das er dem Tier  Leid oder Schmerz zugefügt hat..wohlm.noch länger andauernd?

Vorsatz?

Mit deinen Steuergeldern zahlst du übrigens regelm. um Lichtjahre grösseren Dummfug.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob man dafür Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen kann.
> Es muss aber in DE für jeden möglich sein sich gegen Unrecht gerichtl. zu wehren.
> Da kann Kolja mehr zu sagen



Du darfst hier nicht die psychische Belastung außer acht lassen, die es bedeutet auf der "Anklagebank" beim Strafrichter zu sitzen. Da hat keiner Bock drauf, der nicht damit politische Ziele verfolgen will. Im Ergebnis kann man auch nicht vorhersagen, wie so eine Sache ausgeht. Ich weiß z.B. aus der Praxis von einer Strafsache, die ein Kollege geführt hat, in der im Rahmen der Beweisaufnahme erhebliche Zweifel an der Tat bestanden. Auf den Hinweis des Kollegen an den vorsitzenden Richter: Im Zweifel müsste für den Angeklagten entschieden werden, teilte der Vorsitzende nur mit. "Das sein schon richtig. Er habe aber keinen Zweifel, das der Angeklagte die Tat verübt hat." Und fertig war´s. 

Und auch dies noch einmal zur Wiederholung: *Es gibt in Deutschland keine Grundsatzurteile*, an die sich ein Richter zu halten hat. Richter sind an Recht und Gesetz gebunden, aber nicht an die Urteile anderer Richter, egal ob die beim LG, OLG oder BGH sitzen. Jeder Richter entscheidet seinen Fall. Er legt die Gesetze nach seinen Vorstellungen aus. Kommst du an den falschen, hast du schlechte Karten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing,, damit sind wir wieder mal einer Meinung, zumal der Ausgang ja ungewiss ist!
> 
> Jürgen



Man muss ja auch in Betracht ziehen was die Gegenseite in Form von PETA und Konsorten draus macht. Da werden alle politischen Spielchen dann auf deinem Rücken ausgetragen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch in Betracht ziehen was die Gegenseite in Form von PETA und Konsorten drauf macht. Da werden alle politischen Spielchen dann auf deinem Rücken ausgetragen.



Vergiss P€TA. Nichtbeachtung ist für die die Höchststrafe. P€TA dringt immer seltener bei der Justiz durch, weil die Justiz von P€TA zunehmend genervt ist. Ebenso die Verwaltung genervt. Schon in meiner Ausbildung habe ich gelernt, dass die Verwaltung Eingaben von Querulanten nicht nachgehen muss. P€TA hat sich da bereits einen gewissen Ruf erarbeitet. Der Krug geht halt nur so lange zum Brunnen, bis er bricht. Ich vermute, P€TA wird bald nur noch so viel Aufmerksamkeit erringen, wie der Verein der Tierversuchsgegner, nämlich keine. Die Umweltverbände, deren Krakenarme immer tiefer in die Strukturen von Behörden und Regierungen langen, sind viel gefährlicher. Die 68er nannten das mal den Marsch durch die Institutionen. Was wir brauchen ist die Rückkehr zu einem menschenfreundlichen und das Leben bejahenden Weltbild. Da muss man ideologisch ansetzen. Das bedeutet praktisch: Zurück zu einem natürlichen Verständnis von der Natur und Beachtung des Prinzips der Nachhaltigkeit. Mensch und Natur sind kein Gegensatz. - Dies kling fast wie Öko, ist aber tatsächlich genau das Gegenteil davon!


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Du darfst hier nicht die psychische Belastung außer acht lassen, die es bedeutet auf der "Anklagebank" beim Strafrichter zu sitzen. Da hat keiner Bock drauf, der nicht damit politische Ziele verfolgen will. Im Ergebnis kann man auch nicht vorhersagen, wie so eine Sache ausgeht. Ich weiß z.B. aus der Praxis von einer Strafsache, die ein Kollege geführt hat, in der im Rahmen der Beweisaufnahme erhebliche Zweifel an der Tat bestanden. Auf den Hinweis des Kollegen an den vorsitzenden Richter: Im Zweifel müsste für den Angeklagten entschieden werden, teilte der Vorsitzende nur mit. "Das sein schon richtig. Er habe aber keinen Zweifel, das der Angeklagte die Tat verübt hat." Und fertig war´s.
> 
> Und auch dies noch einmal zur Wiederholung: *Es gibt in Deutschland keine Grundsatzurteile*, an die sich ein Richter zu halten hat. Richter sind an Recht und Gesetz gebunden, aber nicht an die Urteile anderer Richter, egal ob die beim LG, OLG oder BGH sitzen. Jeder Richter entscheidet seinen Fall. Er legt die Gesetze nach seinen Vorstellungen aus. Kommst du an den falschen, hast du schlechte Karten.




Ich bin da absolut bei Dir.
Der Junge wird von Behörden und (leider) vom Angelverein+ Umfeld genug Druck bekommen haben.
Ich würde mich hier auch nicht zum Märtyrer aufschwingen und gerichtlich dagegen vorgehen.
Keine Unterstützung vom Verein, keine Unterstützung eines lFV.....
Wird halt demnächst alle abgekloppt und in der Mülltonne verstaut. (Leider schade).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Vergiss P€TA. Nichtbeachtung ist für die die Höchststrafe. P€TA dringt immer seltener bei der Justiz durch, weil die Justiz von P€TA zunehmend genervt ist. Ebenso die Verwaltung genervt. Schon in meiner Ausbildung habe ich gelernt, dass die Verwaltung Eingaben von Querulanten nicht nachgehen muss. P€TA hat sich da bereits einen gewissen Ruf erarbeitet. Der Krug geht halt nur so lange zum Brunnen, bis er bricht. Ich vermute, P€TA wird bald nur noch so viel Aufmerksamkeit erringen, wie der Verein der Tierversuchsgegner, nämlich keine. Die Umweltverbände, deren Krakenarme immer tiefer in die Strukturen von Behörden und Regierungen langen, sind viel gefährlicher. Die 68er nannten das mal den Marsch durch die Institutionen. Was wir brauchen ist die Rückkehr zu einem menschenfreundlichen und das Leben bejahenden Weltbild. Da muss man ideologisch ansetzen. Das bedeutet praktisch: Zurück zu einem natürlichen Verständnis von der Natur und Beachtung des Prinzips der Nachhaltigkeit. Mensch und Natur sind kein Gegensatz. - Dies kling fast wie Öko, ist aber tatsächlich genau das Gegenteil davon!



Was die Justiz daraus macht mag das eine Sein, aber was ist denn mit dem Jungen, wenn er wie die Sau durchs Dorf von den verschiedenen Konsorten getrieben wird. Der Verein sich querstellt, die Mitglieder sich von ihm abwenden.

Kennt man doch, der typische Vereinsmichel ist Ja-Sager und fühlt sich zum Führgehorsam gezwungen. Ich erleben das doch auch bei relevanten Themen und Ansprachen.

Nicht jeder kann damit umgehen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Man muss ja nur nicht so ein Firlefanz machen.
> Dan Fisch einfach wieder zurücksetzen und gut ist.
> 
> VG



Keiner *muss* solch ein Firlefanz machen. 
Weder der Angelverein, noch die Behörden, noch der Angler.

Und dabei nicht vergessen. 
Es gibt kein C&R Verbot in NRW.
Auch kein Verbot für das Fotografieren von lebenden Fischen.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Prozeßkostenhilfe gibt es nicht in Straf- oder Bußgeldverfahren, da gibt es nur eine Erstberatung über die sogenannte Beratungshilfe.
Da davon aber schon nicht die Akteneinsicht umfasst ist, sind solche Beratung nur aufgrund der Angaben des Mandanten meistens sinnfrei.

Btw: Solche OWI-Verfahren fallen meistens im doch recht niederschwelligen Bußgeldbereich aus; Strafverfahren werden wegen Geringfügigkeit oder gegen bzw. nach Zahlung von Geldauflagen eingestellt oder durch Strafbefehl "erledigt"! Bevor es da mal zu Verhandlungen kommt, nehmen viele die Entscheidung hin und sind froh mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen zu sein.
Durchprozessiert bis zum geht nicht mehr, wird da in den seltesten Fällen mal etwas!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Keiner muss solch ein Firlefanz machen.
> Weder der Angelverein, noch die Behörden, noch der Angler.



Und trotzdem stehst du deinem Kind bei wenn es etwas falsch macht. Wenn ich so anfange, brauche mich über die tiefen Gräben der Anglerschaft nicht wundern.

Was auf der ganzen Welt kein Thema ist wird hier natürlich wieder mit der Moral der neudeutschen Etikette unter den Scheffel des absolut falschen Handelns gestellt. Dann braucht sich auch niemand mehr über ein Reglement wundern das Anglerfeindlicher nicht sein kann.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und trotzdem stehst du deinem Kind bei wenn es etwas falsch macht. Wenn ich so anfange, brauche mich über die tiefen Gräben der Anglerschaft nicht wundern.
> 
> Was auf der ganzen Welt kein Thema ist wird hier natürlich wieder mit der Moral der neudeutschen Etikette unter den Scheffel des absolut falschen Handelns gestellt. Dann braucht sich auch niemand mehr über ein Reglement wundern das Anglerfeindlicher nicht sein kann.



Ich denke da hast Du meinen Beitrag in den falschen Hals bekommen.


----------



## Dachfeger (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Verein sich querstellt, die Mitglieder sich von ihm abwenden.



Ich würde mal vermuten nicht der ganze Verein und lange nicht alle Mitglieder. Wahrscheinlich nur die "Oberen" |gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Dem würde ich nicht großartig widersprechen wollen....


----------



## ronram (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Der Blinker-Artikel geistert jetzt natürlich durch die deutsche Anglerwelt.
Die Indoktrinierten werden sagen "ich habs ja schon immer gesagt, C & R ist strafbar und verboten" und zu denen werden sich jetzt noch mehr (unwissende) Mitläufer gesellen, weil es ja jetzt schon wieder einen öffentlichen Fall gegeben hat, wo ein Angler wegen C & R verurteilt wurde.

Eine differenzierte Betrachtung ist heutzutage ja nicht mehr möglich. Jemanden mit sachlichen Argumenten begegnen auch nicht. Die werden ja gar nicht mehr gelesen, wenn es vom Umfang her mehr ist als so eine Blinker-Überschrift.

Wo ist denn der wütende Pöbel, der sonst so laut LÜGENPRESSE schreit, wenn die "Presse" wirklich mal Mist verbreitet?
Wieso lese ich überall (abgesehen vom AB...) entweder beklatschende Zustimmung oder grummelnde Einsicht? #q

Ich muss zugeben, dass mir der laute und ungebildete Anglermob mehr Sorgen bereitet, als die Radikalen aus der Tierrechtsfraktion.
Die werden wenigstens als Gegner angesehen.
Die Angelkollegen sind aber für die Meinungsbildung in der Anglerschaft verantwortlich.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es gut für unser Hobby ist, wenn ein immer größer werdender Teil von uns unser Hobby primär als zu ächtende Tierquälerei ansieht...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



ronram schrieb:


> Wieso lese ich überall (abgesehen vom AB...) entweder beklatschende Zustimmung oder grummelnde Einsicht?
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, dass mir der laute und ungebildete Anglermob mehr Sorgen bereitet, als die Radikalen aus der Tierrechtsfraktion.
> Die werden wenigstens als Gegner angesehen.


Oh, das hat mir gefallen |good:
Das ist leider das Web 2.0-Phänomen.
Bei wirklich gut moderierten Foren 
_(ja, damit meine ich tatsächlich das Anglerboard  ) _
kommt es eben deutlich weniger zu solchen Dummfug-Ausfällen.
Auch halten sich komplett Verblödete hier längst nicht so lang wie bei Fratzebuch & Co. weil das Diskussionsniveau auf Dauer einfach zu hoch ist.

Die Blinker-Seiten, auch deren HP-Forum, waren aber schon immer ein Sammelbecken für anteilig mehr von den Minderbemittelten; warum auch immer.

Der Anteil der Nixversteher hat sich aber wohl eher nur gefühlt erhöht, die gab es schon immer.
Nur haben die heute durch Facebook & Co. plötzlich eine Plattform, meinen die Welt mit ihrer "Meinung" unbedingt segnen zu müssen
und finden sich auch noch gegenseitig.
Die herkömmliche, analoge Variante, das Beschmieren von Scheixxhauswänden, war deutlich unauffälliger...


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Die herkömmliche, analoge Variante, das Beschmieren von Scheixxhauswänden, war deutlich unauffälliger...



Obwohl das auch wirklich schön funktioniert:

*Lieber in der Kaiserin, als Imperator!*
(Jürgen von der Lippe)

Gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



ronram schrieb:


> Wieso lese ich überall (abgesehen vom AB...) entweder beklatschende Zustimmung oder grummelnde Einsicht? #q


Weil unsere User die besten sind und am besten informiert....
:g:g:g


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



ronram schrieb:


> Der Blinker-Artikel geistert jetzt natürlich durch die deutsche Anglerwelt.
> Die Indoktrinierten werden sagen "ich habs ja schon immer gesagt, C & R ist strafbar und verboten" und zu denen werden sich jetzt noch mehr (unwissende) Mitläufer gesellen, weil es ja jetzt schon wieder einen öffentlichen Fall gegeben hat, wo ein Angler wegen C & R verurteilt wurde.
> 
> Eine differenzierte Betrachtung ist heutzutage ja nicht mehr möglich. Jemanden mit sachlichen Argumenten begegnen auch nicht. Die werden ja gar nicht mehr gelesen, wenn es vom Umfang her mehr ist als so eine Blinker-Überschrift.
> ...



Die Hauptursache unserer Probleme liegt darin, dass in der heutigen Zeit die Dummen so selbstsicher und die Gescheiten so vollen Zweifel sind.
Bertrand Russell

Meine Meinung dazu:

Hurra, wir halten uns an Regeln, weil wir zu blöd sind, sie zu brechen, ohne das es jemand merkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328893


----------



## bissiger Hecht (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

In diesem speziellen Fall muss man aber auch mal sagen "selber schuld", denn wer gezielt auf große Welse mit entsprechender Ausrüstung angelt nur um ein schönes Foto zu machen und den Fisch dann wieder schwimmen lässt......

Ich habe mir die Berichte der Westdeutschen allgemeinen Zeitung (waz), die wohl das Interview mit dem Angler gemacht hat, durchgelesen und darin hat er sich indirekt zu catch and release bekannt. Weiter erzählte er das solch große Welse selten seien in dem Gewässer und erst seit 20 Jahren  überhaupt  welche durch Besatz Maßnahmen da gibt. Die besetzten Fische haben sich so stark vermehrt, das eine Entnahme Pflicht für jeden gefangen Wels besteht.

Der Blinker hat die 3 Artikel der WAZ wohl nur sinngemäß zusammengefasst und nicht selber recherchiert. 

Catch and release ist nun mal eine Grauzone, die weder gänzlich erlaubt noch vollständig verboten ist

https://www.waz.de/staedte/muelheim...i-riesige-welse-aus-der-ruhr-id209771473.html

https://www.waz.de/staedte/muelheim...t-nach-wels-fang-unter-druck-id209808429.html

https://www.waz.de/staedte/muelheim/junger-angler-muss-528-50-euro-bussgeld-zahlen-id210962245.html


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



bissiger Hecht schrieb:


> In diesem speziellen Fall muss man aber auch mal sagen "selber schuld", denn wer gezielt auf große Welse mit entsprechender Ausrüstung angelt nur um ein schönes Foto zu machen und den Fisch dann wieder schwimmen lässt......
> 
> Ich habe mir die Berichte der Westdeutschen allgemeinen Zeitung (waz), die wohl das Interview mit dem Angler gemacht hat, durchgelesen und darin hat er sich indirekt zu catch and release bekannt. Weiter erzählte er das solch große Welse selten seien in dem Gewässer und erst seit 20 Jahren  überhaupt  welche durch Besatz Maßnahmen da gibt. Die besetzten Fische haben sich so stark vermehrt, das eine Entnahme Pflicht für jeden gefangen Wels besteht.
> 
> ...




#q

Unsere Gesetze beschreiben nur etwas was Verboten ist und nicht was erlaubt ist.
Von daher ist Dein Ansatz schonmal nicht korrekt.
Und schon gar nicht gibt es Halbschwanger. Ganz oder gar nicht.

Ausserdem gibt es kein Bußgeld für C&R. 
Dies ist im Bußgeldkatalog überhaupt nicht vorhanden.

Welche Punkte nach dem ein Bußgeld ausgesprochen werden kann wurde einige Beiträgen vorher aufgeführt.


----------



## bissiger Hecht (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

In dem Gewässern Ruhr bei Mülheim gibt es für Wels, genau so wie auch bei uns in der Gegend (Ems und Hase) eine Entnahme Pflicht. Jeder gefangene Wels muss entnommen, getötet und gemeldet werden.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo,

das mit der Entnahmepflicht hatte ich auch so in Erinnerung.

Ich finds zwar nicht gut, was da so mit ihm abgelaufen ist, aber Mitleid hab ich keines mit ihm. 

Hat dem Image der Angler wahrscheinlich auch keine positive Aufmerksamkeit verschafft.

Wird wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht der letzte Fall sein, genau wie bei "Auge".


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hat dem Image der Angler wahrscheinlich auch keine positive Aufmerksamkeit verschafft.



Was wäre denn eine *positive* Aufmerksamkeit?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo,



> Was wäre denn eine positive Aufmerksamkeit?



Aus meiner Sicht eher sowas: 

Angeln-ist-meine-Ersatzdroge.html

angler-retten.seeadler

angler-retten-gestrandeten-schnabelwal

Fleete-sollen-mit-vielen-Helfern-gereinigt-werden.html

Aber da kann man natürlich auch anderer Meinung sein


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Der einzige Fehler, den der Typ gemacht hat, bestand darin, sich bei offenbar von Bewirtschafterseite bestehendem Entnahmegebot für Welse öffentlich zum Releasen zu bekennen.

Dieses Entnahmegebot dürfte im Erlaubnisschein für das Gewässer stehen (zumindest bei uns überall der Fall, wo dies der Fall) 

--> auch für einen damals offenbar 17-Jährigen problemlos les- und begreifbar (inkl. aller möglichen Konsequenzen), sofern keine Hardcore-Demenz in Verbindung mit massivem Realitätsverlust und/oder Allesgut-Paralleluniversumsglauben vorliegend.

Wenn ein Bewirtschafter offenbar nur tote Welse will, heißt es im Release-Fall halt einfach vorher mal gut umschauen, möglichst schnell machen und dann Klappe halten - nicht aus irgendwelchen Image- oder Moralpriestergründen, sondern rein aus Gründen des Selbstschutzes.

Auch für einen Jugendlichen an der Grenze zur Volljährigkeit keine sonderlich anspruchsvolle Denkleistung. Und falls doch: Welcome to reality. Wer öffentlich lebt, stirbt auch öffentlich.

Vielleicht nicht unbedingt schön, aber Tatsache. Was Situational Awareness umso bzw. immer wichtiger macht. Denn die Geier (jeglicher Art) warten schon

--> riesige Reichweiten durch Digitalisierung können im selben Maß nach vorne und nach hinten losgehen.

Wobei letzteres generell viel schneller geht, weil die Menschheit nunmal ein fleddergeiler Geier ist, der auf jede Gelegenheit zum blamierenden und rücksichtslosen Reindrücken wartet.

Insbesondere im eigenheiligen und missgunstkranken Ellbogen-Deutschland.


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

gottchen...

der "Typ" hat was angeln angeht ALLES richtig gemacht: geangelt, gefangen. dafür petri #6

ob er schlachtet oder entlässt geht schon übers angeln hinaus.

der weitere ablauf des geschehens ist der bösartigkeit von anglerfeinden, dem verdafvten verein und seiner jugendlichen unbedarften begeisterung geschuldet.

hätte ich ne schere und dürfte ich das, dann hätte ich in diesem trööt reiche beute an abgeschnittenen mahnend erhobenen zeigefingern gemacht.

dafür opfere ich gerne meinen mittelfinger.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Sollte hier der Fischereirechtsinhaber ein klare Entnahmegebot angeordnet war, ist das Verhalten des Jungen so natürlich nicht hinzunehmen! Der Fischereirechtsinhaber bestimmt die Spielregeln. Diese sind Vertragsinhalt und wenn wir uns nicht mehr an Verträge halten, können wir es gleich vergessen. Da wäre ich bei null- Toleranz angekommen. 

Dies ist auch angelpolitisch gesehen ein Unsinn. Wenn die Politik nämlich den Eindruck gewinnen sollte, dass sich die Angler, trotz ihrer guten Ausbildung, nicht mehr an Hegevorgaben halten, dann stehen bayrische Verhältnisse zu befürchten. Es liegt in der Verantwortung eines jeden Anglers, dies zu verhindern. 

Für den Fall eines Entnahmegebotes durch den Fischereirechtsinhaber besteht kein Spielraum mehr für c & r! Das hat nicht einmal unbedingt etwas mit dem Tierschutz zu tun. In so einem Fall halte ich c & r für dumm und gefährlich.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Jose schrieb:


> gottchen...
> 
> der "Typ" hat was angeln angeht ALLES richtig gemacht: geangelt, gefangen. dafür petri #6
> 
> ...



Mit Verlaub, das ist völliger Unsinn, den du hier schreibst. Wenn es ein Entnahmegebot vom Fischereirechtsinhaber gab, hat man sich daran zu halten. Alles andere ist Verrat an der Anglerschaft. Das hat dann auch gar nichts mehr mit der landläufigen c & r Diskussion zu tun. Wer seinen klaren Regelverstoß dann auch noch bildlich dokumentiert und sich damit brüstet, sollte gleich noch eins hinter die Löffel bekommen. 

Dein Post zeigt mir eine rechtsfeindliche und ignorante Grundhaltung. Das ist ziemlich genau das, was uns Angelgegner  von NABU und BUND vorwerfen und weshalb es ihnen gelingt Nachtangelverbote oder Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten durchzusetzen. Weil Angler, wie der Junge hier oder Angler, wie du, die dies noch unterstützen der Öffentlichkeit demonstrieren, dass Angler gar nicht gewillt, sich zu mäßigen und sich an Regeln zu halten. Damit leistest du dem Ausschluss von Anglern nur Vorschub. Mit solchen unreifen Bemerkungen leistest du den Anglern einen Bärendienst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

das heisst dann nicht c+r sondern zurücksetzen trotz Entnahmegbeot -
 das als C+R zu bezeichnen spielt nur in die Karten der Anglerfeinde in Politik und Verbänden, die wollen, dass kein Fisch zurück gesetzt wird.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Bei solchen Entnahmeverpflichtungen sollte man aber auch eine Entsorgungsmöglichkeit anbieten. 
Und nicht den Angler im Regen stehen lassen.
Nicht jeder kann einen 2m Wels zu Hause entsorgen.

*"*Fürsorgepflicht*"* verletzt?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das heisst dann nicht c+r sondern zurücksetzen trotz Entnahmegbeot -
> das als C+R zu bezeichnen spielt nur in die Karten der Anglerfeinde in Politik und Verbänden, die wollen, dass kein Fisch zurück gesetzt wird.



Genau so ist es!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei solchen Entnahmeverpflichtungen sollte man aber auch eine Entsorgungsmöglichkeit anbieten.
> Und nicht den Angler im Regen stehen lassen.
> Nicht jeder kann einen 2m Wels zu Hause entsorgen.
> 
> Fürsorgepflicht verletzt?



Falsch! Der Angler kann das Entnahmegebot akzeptieren und für die Verwertung sorge tragen oder er kann halt nicht angeln. Dann muss er sich eben ein Gewässer ohne Entnahmegebot aussuchen.

Am Rande: Gerade Waller können dir ein Angelgewässer total kaputt machen. Daher ist gerade das Zurücksetzen von großen Wallern nicht unproblematisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Am Rande: Gerade Waller können dir ein Angelgewässer total kaputt machen. Daher ist gerade das Zurücksetzen von großen Wallern nicht unproblematisch.


Biologisch falsch, Märchen von Verbandsablnüppelfreunden.
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/148-aktuelles-zum-wels.html


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Falsch! Der Angler kann das Entnahmegebot akzeptieren und für die Verwertung sorge tragen oder er kann halt nicht angeln. Dann muss er sich eben ein Gewässer ohne Entnahmegebot aussuchen.
> 
> Am Rande: Gerade Waller können dir ein Angelgewässer total kaputt machen. Daher ist gerade das Zurücksetzen von großen Wallern nicht unproblematisch.



Damit macht man es sich dann aber sehr einfach.

Wenn man als Bewirtschafter diese Fische aus dem Gewässer haben möchte, da diese offenbar einen Schaden verursachen.
Ich Zweifel mal indirekt die Ernsthafigkeit einer solchen Entnahmeverpflichtung an.
Oder soll der grosse W. weiterhin im Gewässer bleiben und nur die kleinen raus?


Ausserdem verstehe ich dann die Kommentare und Begründungen der Zeitung bzw. des Veterinäramtes nicht.

Hat der Angler jetzt gegen eine Hegevorschriften verstossen oder gegen das TSG?
Beides?


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



> Der Fischereirechtsinhaber bestimmt die Spielregeln.



Genau das meinte ich mit "welcome to reality". 

Wer sich nicht an ein verordnetes sowie im Erlaubnisschein zweifelsfrei nachzulesendes Entnahmegebot hält und das auch noch öffentlich verkündet, sollte sich IMO nicht unbedingt über die Konsequenzen wundern.

Der Typ hat offenbar nicht gerafft, wer da von vorn herein am längeren Hebel sitzt. Und was passieren kann, wenn dieser Hebel betätigt wird.

Was ich wiederum mit potenziell mangelnder Situational Awareness meinte.


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist völliger Unsinn, den du hier schreibst. Wenn es ein Entnahmegebot vom Fischereirechtsinhaber gab, hat man sich daran zu halten. Alles andere ist Verrat an der Anglerschaft.
> 
> 
> "Verrat an der Anglerschaft", mein gott, wir haben 2017 und diese diktion ist ja noch aus vor '45
> ...



ich versuchs mal so: hier an der unteren Sieg gibt es ein entnahmegebot für welse *, etwas, was der gesetzgeber nicht vorschreibt. die wollen eigentlich nur ihre teueren besetzten forellen für die angler erhalten, die, mit verlaub, zwei wochen nach dem besatz alles abgeräumt haben.


hilfreich ist es dann schon, dass der fischereirechteinhaber  darauf verweist, dass für den fall der nicht eigenen verwertungsmöglichkeit der wels, sollte besser sagen "der kadaver", tierheimen oder hühnerzüchtern zur verfütterung zur verfügung abgeliefert wird.




ja hallo, gehts noch?
erst setzen die vereine welse ein und jammern dann lauthals deren rosenkranz runter: kormorane, welse und wenn das noch nicht reicht solche aus deinem zu recht editierten beitrag.

wenn ich nen wels kriege und der hat meine haushaltsgröße, dann gibts eben wels aufn tisch. 
wenn nicht, geht der wieder rein, hat auch und besonders was mit respekt vor leben zu tun.

und wenn du mich hier schon so anmachst "_Mit solchen unreifen Bemerkungen_", ich bin fast 68, geh locker 50 jahre angeln und hab schon soviel widersprüchlichen scheiss von vereinen und verbänden  erlebt, dass ich mir einen moralischen rest an anglerfreiheit in würde erhalten werde.

ums klar zu machen: 
ich angel dort nicht mehr
und mich kotzt schrebergärtnermentalität in vereinen an.
aber sowas von

*  war nicht auf dem erlaubnisschein vermerkt. zusatzinfo, zu deren kenntnisnahme jeder "verpflichtet" ist


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Biologisch falsch, Märchen von Verbandsablnüppelfreunden.
> http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/148-aktuelles-zum-wels.html



Gegenbeispiel: Liblarer See bei Brühl. Bis auf Brassen wurde der See durch die Waller von Weissfische befreit. Mit dem ursprünglich guten Hechtgewässer war es dann auch vorbei. Es ist kein Märchen. Ich kenne mehrere Mitglieder aus diesem Verein persönlich. Dies Sachen kann man auch nur immer im konkreten Fall betrachten. Allgemeine Aussagen verbieten sich bei derartigen Einflüssen auf Ökosysteme. Der Waller ist hegetechnisch kein unproblematischer Fisch. Ich will jetzt aber nicht vom Thema Abschweifen. Ich kam nur darauf, weil der Junge eben zwei Waller zurücksetzte.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Und promt zaubert Thomas den Experten Thomas Klefoth aus dem Hut!
In irgendeiner dieser Pdfs (die ich derzeit leider nicht öffnen kann) behauptet dieser, weil er immer wieder bei gefangenen Wallern einen leeren Magen vorgefunden hat, diese in der Schussfolgerung entsprechend wenig fressen würden.
Wobei jeder der schon mal erfolgreich auf Waller gefischt hat weiß, dass diese beim Drill ihren Mageninhalt erbrechen, gleiches geschieht auch beim Fang in der Reuse!
Es ist also kein Wunder wenn die Mägen der gefangenen Waller dann leer sind, so dass Rückschlüsse auf das Fressverhalten damit hinfällig sind!
Mag nun jeder selbst entscheiden, was von diesen wallerfreundlichen "wissenschaftlichen"
Ergebnissen zu halten ist?

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

@Jose: Wenn der Fischereirechtsinhaber den Hege-Fehler begangen hat Waller einzusetzen, dann kann er den nur durch ein Entnahmegebot von Wallern korrigieren. Daher ist so etwas von den Anglern auch zu akzeptieren. Wer sich daran nicht hält, der schadet den Anglern. Ein einziger fauler Apfel kann dir den ganzen Korb versauen. Alleine darum geht es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @Jose: Wenn der Fischereirechtsinhaber den Hege-Fehler begangen hat Waller einzusetzen, dann kann er den nur durch ein Entnahmegebot von Wallern korrigieren. Daher ist so etwas von den Anglern auch zu akzeptieren. Wer sich daran nicht hält, der schadet den Anglern. Ein einziger fauler Apfel kann dir den ganzen Korb versauen. Alleine darum geht es.


In Verbänden ists umgekehrt: 
Der letzte saubere Apfel wird vom fauligen Rest kontaminiert..


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

umgekehrt wird 'n schuh draus:
der eine gesunde apfel im korb voller fauler äpfel

jeder verein könnte elektrofischen usw. usw. usw. oder sonstwas tun, um diese fischgeilen fehler der vergangenheit zu heilen.

machen se nicht: wälzen das ab auf den kleinen angler:
mitternacht am siegspitz, 1,5km bis zum auto, 2m wels - und keiner vom verein erreichbar zwecks zuführung der verfütterung.

ich hätte doch einen an der klatsche, wenn ich das tier töte und da liegen lasse.
also geht der wieder rein.

und das war kein geplantes wallerangeln, beifang beim zandern.

merk schon, gibt mehr anglerkollegen als kollegen


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Wenn ich als Bewirtschafter festlege, dass eine Fischart raus muss, haben alle Angler an dem Gewässer es einzuhalten oder sie fliegen aus dem Verein.

Die Gründe, warum diese Fischart raus muss, können gerne die Mitglieder erfragen, ich stehe Rede und Antwort, ich habe eine Begründung. Meine Entscheidung dazu hat mir als Bewirtschafter nicht der Herrgott im Schlaf gegeben, nicht mals zu Zeiten als Wir Noch Papst waren, sondern diese ist wohlüberlegt und fundiert.
Besserwisser und Grosskodse, die das aus der Ferne vom PC aus anders beurteilen wollen, gehen mir dabei am bayerischen A*** vorbei. :m

Das war jetzt die diplomatische bayerische Art dies  zu formulieren #h


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Jose schrieb:


> umgekehrt wird 'n schuh draus:
> der eine gesunde apfel im korb voller fauler äpfel
> 
> jeder verein könnte elektrofischen usw. usw. usw. oder sonstwas tun, um diese fischgeilen fehler der vergangenheit zu heilen.
> ...



So würde es jeder machen.

Der betroffene Angler musste aber gross Tamtam machen.
Interview Zeitung etc.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Verbänden ists umgekehrt:
> Der letzte saubere Apfel wird vom fauligen Rest kontaminiert..


Da will ich dir jetzt nicht mit Inbrunst widersprechen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Jose schrieb:


> umgekehrt wird 'n schuh draus:
> der eine gesunde apfel im korb voller fauler äpfel
> 
> jeder verein könnte elektrofischen usw. usw. usw. oder sonstwas tun, um diese fischgeilen fehler der vergangenheit zu heilen.
> ...


Nur, dass das nicht der wirkliche Grund ist. Bei den meisten ist der wirkliche Grund, dass sie aus Prinzip C & r betreiben wollen und alle anderen Gründe vorschieben. Prüfe dich selbst!


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Bewirtschafter festlege, dass eine Fischart raus muss, haben alle Angler an dem Gewässer es einzuhalten oder sie fliegen aus dem Verein...



das ist sein recht.
und man kann, wenn nicht einverstanden, auf diesen verein verzichten.

dass vereine bzw. fischereischeinausgeber solche regeln OHNE praktikable hilfsangebote zur unbedingten pflicht machen, das lässt schon auf arge ahnungslosigkeit anglerischer realität schließen.

hehrene sprüche und angler nachts in not laufen lassen.


ps: die können ja noch nicht mal sprachlich eindeutige regeln auf dem erlaubnisschein drucken.
das halbe AB ist voll solcher fragen.

ps: in so einen verein geh ich keinesfalls rein bzw. direkt wieder raus


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nur, dass das nicht der wirkliche Grund ist. Bei den meisten ist der wirkliche Grund, dass sie aus Prinzip C & r betreiben wollen und alle anderen Gründe vorschieben. Prüfe dich selbst!



das mag sein, kolja, und so ein c&r ist mir persönlich auch zuwider. 
noch zuwiderer aber ist mir zuarbeit zur agitation ethos-heuchelnder anglerfeinde.

moral usw. hängt sehr von persönlicher weltsicht ab.

bei dogma-c&r seh ich höchstens persönliche verachtung, aber niemals ein verbot: vertrau da voll auf "selbstreinigung"


ps: dein "prüfe dich selbst" geht in offensichtlicher fehleinschätzung wieder fehl. meine fotografierten fische habe ich alle gegessen :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Jose schrieb:


> das ist sein recht.
> und man kann, wenn nicht einverstanden, auf diesen verein verzichten.
> 
> dass vereine bzw. fischereischeinausgeber solche regeln OHNE praktikable hilfsangebote zur unbedingten pflicht machen, das lässt schon auf arge ahnungslosigkeit anglerischer realität schließen.
> ...




Bevor es Stress gibt, sollten Mitglieder, die keine Einsicht in begründete Entscheidungen haben, den Verein lieber verlassen .. tut beiden Seiten gut, wird empfohlen und hat sich bewährt.
Und wir weisen auch Interessenten auf bewirtschaftungsbedingte Regelungen hin, wie vereinsinterne Schonmaße, vereinsinterne Mindestmaße, Rücksetzpflicht oder auch Entnahmepflicht von bestimmten Fischarten  .. wer das dann nicht will, muss ja nicht in den Verein.

Um es deutlich zu sagen:
Wenn jemand den gefangenen Karpfen nicht entnehmen kann, da wegen der Größe eine sinnvolle Verwertung nicht möglich, soll er ihn ohne Getöse zurücksetzen ... mir egal
Wenn jemand einen 65ger Hecht fängt und sagt: Schick mir deine Oma vorbei und zurücksetzt .. ist mir egal
Und die Zanderbestände dürfen auch geschont werden  , aber Entnahme ist ja möglich, wenn er ein Zanderfilett haben will.

Wenn aber ich festlege, das aus notwendigen begründeten Gründen nun Waller zu entnehmen sind (als notwendiger Grund zählt nicht die Fischereiverordnung) und einer wirft ihn zurück, dann schädigt er den Verein und ich nehme es zudem persönlich, da er eine Vereinbarung nicht einhält  ... 

Achso ja: Wir haben natürlich einen Verwertungsvorschlag für Waller aller großen Größen:
Waller in Dunkelbierteig mit einem Holzfass Augustiner, gespendet vom Vorstand, Zubereitung und Verzehr in der Vereinshütte mit Einladung an Mitglieder #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn die Politik nämlich den Eindruck gewinnen sollte, dass sich die Angler, trotz ihrer guten Ausbildung, nicht mehr an Hegevorgaben halten, dann stehen bayrische Verhältnisse zu befürchten.



Bayrische Verhältnisse?

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht,ist dieser berühmt/berüchtigte § auch nicht wirklich das Papier wert,auf dem er gedruckt ist..vorschreiben kann man einiges.


Das ganze Entnahmeblabla an der Ruhr,ist von Seiten vieler Vereine ziemlich bigott..

Etliche der hiesigen Ruhrvereine,gingen beim Wallerbesatz von einst mit Argumenten vor,die sie heute als 
Teufelswerk bekämpfen..man wollte(so ein O-Ton) den Anglern neben Hecht und Zander einen weiteren abwechsungsreich zu beangelnden SPORTfisch bieten.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bevor es Stress gibt, sollten Mitglieder, die keine Einsicht in begründete Entscheidungen haben, den Verein lieber verlassen .. tut beiden Seiten gut, wird empfohlen und hat sich bewährt.
> Und wir weisen auch Interessenten auf bewirtschaftungsbedingte Regelungen hin, wie vereinsinterne Schonmaße, vereinsinterne Mindestmaße, Rücksetzpflicht oder auch Entnahmepflicht von bestimmten Fischarten  .. wer das dann nicht will, muss ja nicht in den Verein.
> 
> Um es deutlich zu sagen:
> ...



Nein, er schädigt nicht den Verein.
Weil er den Zustand vor dem Fang/ Entnahme nicht verändert. Er stellt den Ausgangszustand wieder her.
Eine Schädigung ist hier nicht vorhanden.

Den nächsten 2m Wels schick ich euch dann nach Bayern, aber Bitte die Versandkosten müsst ihr tragen.  

Ruhrfischer...
Der eine Verein hat ein Entnahmegebot und 500m weiter der nächste Verein keins.


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bevor es Stress gibt, sollten Mitglieder, die keine Einsicht in begründete Entscheidungen haben, den Verein lieber verlassen ...



seh ich auch so, geh bei denen ja auch nicht mehr.

aber statt waller-rezepte zu posten wären 'n paar hilfestellungen zur "vereinsgerechten" anglerpraxis angebrachter: wer holt den 2m waller um mitternacht ab, den, den ich aufgrund meiner eingeschränkten  leistungsfähigkeit nur vor ort töten und liegen lassen kann?
und dann noch tierschutzwidrig, da mein 'klopf'holz für nen meterhecht reicht, niemals aber für nen 2m waller.

und dann mein fischmesser(chen)?

nun leg mal los...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

;-))))))

Vorgaben von Bewirtschaftern sollte man befolgen - oder sich nicht erwischen lassen..
Egal wie sinnfrei die sind..

[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Etliche der hiesigen Ruhrvereine,gingen beim Wallerbesatz von einst mit Argumenten vor,die sie heute als
> Teufelswerk bekämpfen..man wollte(so ein O-Ton) den Anglern neben Hecht und Zander einen weiteren abwechsungsreich zu beangelnden SPORTfisch bieten.



Darf man Fehler nicht revidieren?
Muss man Fehler nicht revidieren?

Ich kenne da die Diskussion noch vom weißensee in Kärten, vor 20 Jahren. Man hat früher um der Verkrautung vorzubeugen, Graskarpfen gesetzt und die Entnahme verboten, die jedoch dem Bewuchs des Sees verheerend zugesetzt haben. Verheerend deswegen, weil kein Laichkraut da war, Sauerstoffmangeel in warmen Sommern, Unterstände usw ...
der natürliche Fischbesatz hat in den folgenden Jahren extrem abgenommen ...
nun vor 20 Jahren hat man Anglern dann Entnahmepflicht für Grasfische wie auch zeitweise für Karpfen aller Größen auferlegt ...


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Jose schrieb:


> seh ich auch so, geh bei denen ja auch nicht mehr.
> 
> aber statt waller-rezepte zu posten wären 'n paar hilfestellungen zur "vereinsgerechten" anglerpraxis angebrachter: wer holt den 2m waller um mitternacht ab, den, den ich aufgrund meiner eingeschränkten  leistungsfähigkeit nur vor ort töten und liegen lassen kann?
> und dann noch tierschutzwidrig, da mein 'klopf'holz für nen meterhecht reicht, niemals aber für nen 2m waller.
> ...



Wels anbinden bis geeignetes waidgerechtes Schlachterwerkzeug vor Ort ist.

ups das darf man ja auch nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Entnahmegebot vom Fischereirechtsinhaber gab, hat man sich daran zu halten.


Da stimme ich dir zu.
Aber: wenn es nur das gewesen wäre, hätte er kaum bei den Behörden auftauchen müssen.
Das kann nicht der ursprung sein.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Alles andere  ist Verrat an der Anglerschaft.


Puuuuh... etwas kleiner ging es nicht?
Und wir sollten bei aller Ehrlichkeit auch nicht behaupten, dass Bewirtschafter alles sinnvoll & richtig gestalten; oder?



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Am Rande: Gerade Waller können dir ein Angelgewässer total kaputt machen. Daher ist gerade das Zurücksetzen von großen Wallern nicht unproblematisch.


Um mal bei diesem Fall zu bleiben, bitte:
wir reden von der Ruhr!
Nicht vom Dorfteich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ;-))))))
> 
> Vorgaben von Bewirtschaftern sollte man befolgen - oder sich nicht erwischen lassen..
> Egal wie sinnfrei die sind..
> ...



Und das ist einer dieser Gründe, warum ich Dich im Gesamtkonzept deiner Anglervertretung nicht ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, er schädigt nicht den Verein.
> Weil er den Zustand vor dem Fang/ Entnahme nicht verändert. Er stellt den Ausgangszustand wieder her.
> Eine Schädigung ist hier nicht vorhanden.



Das ist barer Unsinn ... niemals werden Leute wie du Entscheidungen von Bewirtschaftern verstehen können und niemals welche werden können ... 

natürlich schädigt er, da der ursprüngliche Zustand nur im Moment besteht, aber durch Vermehrung und anderen Gründen die Schädigung voranschreitet, sich vermehrt ...
aber du wirst es nicht verstehen können ...

egal jetzt ... in eurer Ideologie, der damit verbundenen Äußerungen, unterscheidet ihr euch nicht von Verbandlern, PETRA usw ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Darf man Fehler nicht revidieren?
> Muss man Fehler nicht revidieren?



Doch..nur sollte man "da haben wir Scheixxe gebaut" auch beim Namen nennen dürfen.

"Hier" tun nämlich einige so,als ob die Waller urplötzlich vom Himmel
gefallen sind.

Und auch dazu stehen,das du je nach Gewässer da nix mehr revidieren kannst..Wallerdrops gelutscht..


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Doch..nur sollte man "da haben wir Scheixxe gebaut" auch beim Namen nennen dürfen.
> 
> "Hier" tun nämlich einige so,als ob die Waller urplötzlich vom Himmel
> gefallen sind.
> ...



Sagte deswegen ja: 
Die Entscheidung des Bewirtschafters muss begründet sein und er muss auch Rede und Antwort stehen. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sagte deswegen ja:
> Die Entscheidung des Bewirtschafters muss begründet sein und er muss auch Rede und Antwort stehen. #h


passiert in der Realität schätzungsweise eher im Promillebereich


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Schneide den Waller in handliche Portionen damit du ihn tragen kannst, musst halt mehrfach gehen. Und dann ab in die Biogasanlage. 
Das ist laut Staatsanwalt Potsdam eine sinnvolle Verwertung. Habe das schriftlich weil ich gefragt habe.
Wenn es auf der Angelkarte verboten ist den Fisch zurückzusetzen brauchst nicht noch extra nen Grund dazu angeben.
Du schließt einen Vertrag mit dem der dir die Angelkarte gibt und den hast du einzuhalten. Ansonsten bist halt einfach mal ein Betrüger, egal ob angezeigt wird oder nicht. 
Und wenn dir das nicht passt mit dem zurücksetzen darfst den Vertrag nicht eingehen, sonst betrügst du mit Vorsatz.
Der den Waller zurückgesetzt hat  ist kein Held sondern ein Betrüger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und das ist einer dieser Gründe, warum ich Dich im Gesamtkonzept deiner Anglervertretung nicht ernst nehmen kann.


Ich vertrete keine Angler. 
Ich berichte nur und stelle zur Diskussion und habe Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Der den Waller zurückgesetzt hat  ist kein Held sondern ein Betrüger.


Nur wenn da ein Entnahmegebot besteht...
Rechtlich gibts das ja nicht in NRW, muss dann eine Regelung des Bewirtschafters sein.


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> ...Der den Waller zurückgesetzt hat  ist kein Held sondern ein Betrüger.



so ist die rechtslage, weil "ein jeder sei untertan der obrigkeit, die gewalt über ihn hat" (römer 13:1)

jahrzehnte später wird so einer evtl. gefeiert.
kennt jeder, der geschichte kennt.

jungs, eigendrehung ist hier gefragt, und gessler-hüte sind sowas von aus der mode


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das ist barer Unsinn ... niemals werden Leute wie du Entscheidungen von Bewirtschaftern verstehen können und niemals welche werden können ...
> 
> natürlich schädigt er, da der ursprüngliche Zustand nur im Moment besteht, aber durch Vermehrung und anderen Gründen die Schädigung voranschreitet, sich vermehrt ...
> aber du wirst es nicht verstehen können ...
> ...




Das ist Unsinn.

Eine "Schädigung" des Gewässers ist mit/ durch Wels ist bereits vorhanden. 
Also kann der Angler durch das Releasen des Welses das Gewässer nicht schädigen. 
Ein Schädigung besteht nur wenn man den vorherigen IST- Zustand negativ verändert..beschädigt.
Der IST- Zustand ist aber mit Wels gewesen.

Ein Schaden ist eine Verschlechterung des Rechtsguts.
Was wurde hier verschlechtert gegenüber den vorherigen Zustand?

Um den Schaden genau beziffern zu können, wird der Zustand des Rechtsguts _*vor* _dem schädigenden Ereignis mit jenem _hinterher_ verglichen. *Der sich daraus ergebende Unterschied ist dann der Schaden.
*

Oder willst Du mir nun erzählen das durch eine 30 sec. Wels- Entnahme das Gewässer in dieser Zeit sich komplett von der Schädigung des Welses erholt hat?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Schneide den Waller in handliche Portionen damit du ihn tragen kannst, musst halt mehrfach gehen. Und dann ab in die Biogasanlage.
> Das ist laut Staatsanwalt Potsdam eine sinnvolle Verwertung.



Irrsinn ist das..


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Rechtlich gibts das ja nicht in NRW, muss dann eine Regelung des Bewirtschafters sein.




Und, deshalb weniger bindend?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> willmalwassagen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schneide den Waller in handliche Portionen damit du ihn tragen kannst, musst halt mehrfach gehen. Und dann ab in die Biogasanlage.
> ...



Vor allem (Schadstoffbelastung, Schwermetall wie Quecksilber bei so alten Fettfischen) ) nicht in der Mülltonne entsorgen, machst Dich strafbar, wenns dumm läuft - als Sondermüll entsorgen..

Wenn man ihn nicht im Gewässer oder am Gewässerrand lassen darf (Verwertung muss nicht, wenn Entnahme aus Hegegründen vorgeschrieben wird (und aus anderen Gründen kann ein Bewirtschafter Entnahme nicht vorschreiben, wenn nicht im Gesetz vermerkt.))..

Oder dem Bewirtschafter bringen, damit der sich um die fachgerechte Entsorgung kümmert...

Oder mal 2 Tonnen vor den Landtag kippen ;-)))



Fruehling schrieb:


> Und, deshalb weniger bindend?


Nö, hab ich doch schon klar geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ;-))))))
> 
> Vorgaben von Bewirtschaftern sollte man befolgen - oder sich nicht erwischen lassen..
> Egal wie sinnfrei die sind..
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn....



Unsinn ist, nach meiner Meinung, geltendes Recht zu diskutieren. Niemand wurde und wird gezwungen, in einem Verein Mitglied zu werden, dessen Statuten nicht genehm sind. Man muß sich dort nichtmals eine Tageskarte kaufen.

Tut man das doch und hält sich nicht an die Regeln - ist dazu noch so dösig, das an die große Glocke zu hängen, anstatt, getreu dem Motto "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter" zu agieren - sollte man therapeutische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen... 

Spätestens aber dann, wenn über entsprechende Reaktionen der Behörden noch gejammert wird.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Unsinn ist, nach meiner Meinung, geltendes Recht zu diskutieren. Niemand wurde und wird gezwungen, in einem Verein Mitglied zu werden, dessen Statuten nicht genehm sind. Man muß sich dort nichtmals eine Tageskarte kaufen.
> 
> Tut man das doch und hält sich nicht an die Regeln - ist dazu noch so dösig, das an die große Glocke zu hängen, anstatt, getreu dem Motto "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter" zu agieren - sollte man therapeutische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen...
> 
> Spätestens aber dann, wenn über entsprechende Reaktionen der Behörden noch gejammert wird.



Das Recht diskutiere ich nicht und da gibt es auch nichts zu diskutieren.. Ich habe mit dem Kommentar "Unsinn" auf einen anderen Beitrag geantwortet.
Und zwar auf die Schädigung (Schaden)  des Vereins (Gewässers) beim Releasen eines Welses.


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Und, deshalb weniger bindend?



nein, aber darum geht es mir ja auch nicht.
erstens wurde das nicht auf dem erlaubnisschein vermerkt,
vom angelshop auch nicht darauf hingewiesen,
nur weil ich ich die homepage des erlaubnisscheinherausgebers besucht habe, hab ich davon kenntnis bekommen. 
ich hatte also kenntnis davon - wieviele andere nicht?

ich seh da den herausgeber in der pflicht:
erstmal allgemein publizieren und dann auch
angebotenen regelkonformen möglichkeiten auch logistische realitäten schaffen.


seh das heute als selbstentschuldnerisches bla bla.
vereine eben, die aufgezwunge gastanglerkontingente auf die art entsorgen wollen.

als angler seh ich aufgrund der fehlenden info und unterstützung  mich eher als der betrogene, nicht als betrüger.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Recht diskutiere ich nicht und da gibt es auch nichts zu diskutieren.. Ich habe mit dem Kommentar "Unsinn" auf einen anderen Beitrag geantwortet.
> Und zwar auf die Schädigung (Schaden) des Vereins (Gewässers) beim Releasen eines Welses.



Einverstanden!


Angenommen, Dorfteich beheimatet 10 Welse. Ich fange einen raus und verwerte den - Teich beheimatet dann nur noch 9 Welse, Gewässer wurde aufgewertet, wenn man unterstellt, daß Wels dort Raubbau an den sonstigen Bewohnern betreibt.

Zwei Wochen später besetze ich wieder einen Wels - Gewässer wurde dadurch abgewertet, wenn man unterstellt, daß Wels dort Raubbau an den sonstigen Bewohnern betreibt.

Bis hierher völlig unstrittig, oder?


Zweites Szenario:

Angenommen, Dorfteich beheimatet 10 Welse. Ich fange einen raus - Teich beheimatet dann nur noch 9 Welse, Gewässer wurde aufgewertet, wenn man unterstellt, daß Wels dort Raubbau an den sonstigen Bewohnern betreibt.

Da ich in diesem Fall nicht verwerte, schmeiße ich den gefangenen Wels wieder zurück und habe damit das Gewässer deshalb nicht abgewertet, weil es der gerade erst gefangene Wels ist und zwischen meiner Aufstockung von 9 auf 10 Welse keine zwei Wochen liegen?

Soso... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

offtopic
Naab - fischreichster Fluss in Bayern (zumindest einer der)...

Im Gegensatz zu anderen bayerischen Gewässern Waller viele Vereine Schonmaß 1m (Teublitz, Burglengenfeld, Schwandorf glaub ich auch etc.) und einer der wallerreichsten Flüsse in Bayern überhaupt.. 

Irgendwie machen die was falsch, die Trottel mit dem fischreichen Fluss UND vielen Wallern)

nur mal so... ;-)
offtopic aus


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> offtopic
> Naab - fischreichster Fluss in Bayern (zumindest einer der)...
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu anderen bayerischen Gewässern Waller viele Vereine Schonmaß 1m (Teublitz, Burglengenfeld, Schwandorf glaub ich auch etc.) und einer der wallerreichsten Flüsse in Bayern überhaupt..
> ...



Sehe ich keinen Widerspruch, wenn ich deiner unlängst verlinkten Quelle bzgl. des angeblich so kleinen Appetits der Welse Glauben schenke.

Oder anders: Was denn nun?


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Einverstanden!
> 
> 
> Angenommen, Dorfteich beheimatet 10 Welse. Ich fange einen raus und verwerte den - Teich beheimatet dann nur noch 9 Welse, Gewässer wurde aufgewertet, wenn man unterstellt, daß Wels dort Raubbau an den sonstigen Bewohnern betreibt.
> ...



Aufwerten, abwerten...
Es muss ein Schaden eintreten wenn man von Schädigung spricht.
Die blosse Anwesenheit eines Fisches bedeutet noch kein Schaden am Gewässer.


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aufwerten, abwerten...
> Es muss ein Schaden eintreten wenn man von Schädigung spricht.
> Die blosse Anwesenheit eines Fisches bedeutet noch kein Schaden am Gewässer.



ist sowas wie kleines einmaleins
muss man beherrschen um zu verstehen #6


aber kopfrechnen...   hat eben nicht so die priorität: 
sonst hätte der/die/das dafv längst existentielle probleme


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aufwerten, abwerten...
> Es muss ein Schaden eintreten wenn man von Schädigung spricht.
> Die blosse Anwesenheit eines Fisches bedeutet noch kein Schaden am Gewässer.



Was ne Wortklauberei, meine Herren... |bigeyes

Es muß übrigens kein unmittelbarer Schaden eintreten, bzw. eingetreten sein, wenn man bereits von einer Schädigung spricht. Ein schädigendes Ereignis ist so definiert, daß eine materielle und/oder *ideelle* Schädigung des Rechtsguts entsteht. Eine vorsätzliche Schädigung ist sogar strafbar.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aufwerten, abwerten...
> Es muss ein Schaden eintreten wenn man von Schädigung spricht.
> Die blosse Anwesenheit eines Fisches bedeutet noch kein Schaden am Gewässer.





Jose schrieb:


> ist sowas wie kleines einmaleins
> muss man beherrschen um zu verstehen #6
> 
> 
> ...



Kühne Argumentationskette, Hut ab!

Werde ich demnächst mal versuchsweise anbringen, wenn ich irgendwo geblitzt wurde, denn ein direkter Schaden ist doch gar nicht eingetreten, weil ich zu schnell war.

"Die bloße Anwesenheit meiner zu hohen Geschwindigkeit bedeutet noch keinen Schaden an anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, Herr Wachtmeister!" :m


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Was ne Wortklauberei, meine Herren... |bigeyes
> 
> Es muß übrigens kein unmittelbarer Schaden eintreten, bzw. eingetreten sein, wenn man bereits von einer Schädigung spricht. Ein schädigendes Ereignis ist so definiert, daß eine materielle und/oder *ideelle* Schädigung des Rechtsguts entsteht. Eine vorsätzliche Schädigung ist sogar strafbar.




Schön. Aber es wird nichts geschädigt wenn ich einen Wels release.
Es entsteht keine Verschlechterung gegenüber den Zustand vor der Wels entnahme.

Und auch sioicherlich nicht in den 30 sec. wo der Wels zum Hakenlösen am Land oder teilweise an Land war.
Aus dem grund kann der Kollege hier nicht von einer Schädigung beim Releasen für den Verein bzw. Gewässer sprechen.
Das Gewässer wird sich innerhalb dieser wenigen Sekunden oder Minuten nicht gebessert haben.


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fruehling schrieb:


> ..."Die bloße Anwesenheit meiner zu hohen Geschwindigkeit bedeutet noch keinen Schaden an anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, Herr Wachtmeister!" :m



entschuldige bitte meine wortwahl, das ist die leider immer wieder xxxx-argumentation hier im AB, auf allen vieren hinkende vergleiche.

zur kenntnisnahme:


schießende jäger könnTen menschen töten
rasende auofahrer könnTen menschen töten
ich als angler vor ort kann maximal den wels töten - und den wels schädigen im leben.


warum checkt ihr das nicht?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo,



> Sehe ich keinen Widerspruch, wenn ich deiner unlängst verlinkten Quelle bzgl. des angeblich so kleinen Appetits der Welse Glauben schenke.



Wie neutral eine Zeitschrift mit Namen "Cats Illustrated" ist, muss jeder selber beurteilen.

In Naab und Regen ist der Wels seit Jahrhunderten heimisch und ins Ökosystem integriert.  

In anderen Gewässern ist er ein invasive Spezies, da müsste man die Fischbestände vor und nach der Welsinvasion vergleichen.

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass die Welse ein Gewässer leerfressen, aber Veränderungen des Fischbestandes durch den Wels halte ich in einigen Gewässern schon für möglich.

Als Vereinsmitglied hat der junge Mann sicher gewußt, dass er seine Welse nicht zurücksetzen durfte. 

Er scheint sich  aber bewußt nicht daran gehalten zu haben und hat das ganze scheinbar auch noch offensiv in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten.

Dann kam der Stein ins Rollen und plötzlich wurde dann sogar ein Verstoß gegen TG kolportiert, Nun scheint er ziemlich kleinlaut geworden zu sein und kriecht zu Kreuze.  Warum soll den jetzt bemitleiden?

Was einer im Verborgenen tut, macht mich nicht heiß, wenn ich's nicht weiß.


----------



## Double2004 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Finde es echt erstaunlich, dass hier öffentlich von diversen Usern zu Vertragsbruch und Betrug aufgerufen wird. Kannte sowas bisher nur von PETA & Co.#t


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Finde es echt erstaunlich, dass hier öffentlich von diversen Usern zu Vertragsbruch und Betrug aufgerufen wird. Kannte sowas bisher nur von PETA & Co.#t




wenn überhaupt zu was aufgerufen wird, dann ist es  zu sorgfaltspflicht der vereine und dass die auch settings schaffen, mit denen regel-verpflichtete angler den hehren vereins-ansprüchen auch um mitternacht jottwede nachfolgen können.

aber da ist ja nur sanktionsbewehrte leere.

na toll #q


----------



## ronram (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Muss ich als Betrüger nicht einen Vermögensvorteil erlangen?
Der Fisch bleibt doch im Wasser... 




Ist doch eher eine Spende. [emoji14]


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Das Gewässer wird sich innerhalb dieser wenigen Sekunden oder Minuten nicht gebessert haben.



Sicher nicht meßbar, völlig klar, aber darum geht es ja gar nicht. Die Bezeichnungen abgwertet und aufgewertet fand ich auch deshalb passend.




Jose schrieb:


> entschuldige bitte meine wortwahl, das ist die leider immer wieder xxxx-argumentation hier im AB, auf allen vieren hinkende vergleiche.
> 
> zur kenntnisnahme:
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber langsam wirds echt albern, denn es ging mit keiner Silbe ums potenzielle Töten, durch wen auch immer! Es ging vielmehr darum, wann ein Schaden oder wegen mir auch ein schädigendes Handeln eingetreten ist, bzw. vorliegt.

Dazu nochmal: Entnehme ich einen Wels, tu ich dem Gewässer (angeblich) was Gutes, wenn man der weitverbreiteten Meinung folgt. Besetze ich einen Wels, tu ich dem Gewässer (angeblich) was Schlechtes.

Dabei spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle und ist somit zu vernachlässigen, wie groß der Zeitraum zwischen Entnahme und Besatz ist.

Was ist daran so schwer?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo,



> Muss ich als Betrüger nicht einen Vermögensvorteil erlangen?



Nicht nur das, man müsste auch falsche Tatsachen vorspiegeln oder wahre unterdrücken.

Er scheint aber nie behauptet zu haben, dass er die Welse entnommen hat und das Zurücksetzen hat er scheinabr auch nicht bestritten.

Also halte ich Betrug für unwahrscheinlich.

Vertragswidrig hat er höchstwahrscheinlich trotzdem gehandelt. Aber das wäre dann ne zivilrechtliche Angelegenheit.


----------



## ronram (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint von mir . Deshalb ja auch der Vorschlag der Spende.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, er schädigt nicht den Verein.
> Weil er den Zustand vor dem Fang/ Entnahme nicht verändert. Er stellt den Ausgangszustand wieder her.
> Eine Schädigung ist hier nicht vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Bereits der Regelverstoß ist ein Schaden. Es kommt auch 0,0 auf die Sinnhaftigkeit der Maßnahme an. Man hat schlicht die gegebenen Regeln zu akzeptieren und fertig. Sonst könnte wir bei allen Regeln in unserer Gesellschaft weitermachen und dann halten wir uns alle an gar nichts mehr. Spätesten hier sollte jedem Auffallen, dass Moral eben nicht nur eine individuelle Sache ist. 

Nicht minder unsinnig ist das Argument, man könne das Tier nicht abtransportieren. Wenn man angeln geht, sollte man immer mit der Möglichkeit rechnen einen Fisch zu fangen. Das ist alleine Sache des Anglers oder hast du schon mal von einem Jäger gehört, der "vergessen" hat, dass er die geschossene Wildsau auch aus dem Wald raus bekommen muss. Nachdenken hilft!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn.
> 
> Eine "Schädigung" des Gewässers ist mit/ durch Wels ist bereits vorhanden.
> Also kann der Angler durch das Releasen des Welses das Gewässer nicht schädigen.
> ...



Wenn ich so einen Unsinn lese, bekomme ich Puls. Man vergleicht bei der Schädigung nicht den Zustand vor dem Angeln, mit dem Zustand nach dem Angeln, denn die Verbotene Handlung ist das Zurücksetzen und nicht das Angeln. Also muss man den Zustand, als der Waller schon gefangen war, mit dem Zustand vergleichen, nachdem er zurückgesetzt wurde. So sieht es mal aus.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ...Also muss man den Zustand, als der Waller schon gefangen war, mit dem Zustand vergleichen, nachdem er zurückgesetzt wurde. So sieht es mal aus.



Na endlich...


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Bereits der Regelverstoß ist ein Schaden. Es kommt auch 0,0 auf die Sinnhaftigkeit der Maßnahme an. Man hat schlicht die gegebenen Regeln zu akzeptieren und fertig. Sonst könnte wir bei allen Regeln in unserer Gesellschaft weitermachen und dann halten wir uns alle an gar nichts mehr....



kolja, stimm dir mehr zu als ich hier im trööt dir beipflichten wollte, bin ja nicht bösartig.

zur  verklaro:


der regelverstoß generiert nicht automatische einen schaden
auf sinnhaftigkeit kommts schon doch an, weil...
gegebene regeln, gabs so viele und wurden befolgt und deshalb sah sich hinterher auch jeder unschuldig
UND NEIN, ich will niemanden mit irgendwelcher ecke verbinden. 

aaber, solche 'pestigen' freigeister wie mich, da sollte man schon mal hinhören.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Meines Wissens war bei dem konkreten Angler hier das Problem, dass man ihn immer wieder auf die Problematik hingewiesen hatte, er aber sein Verhalten nicht änderte. Als das Ganze dann noch in der Presse stand, ist dem einen oder anderen die Hutschnur geplatzt. Der Krug geht eben nur so lange zum Brunnen, bis er bricht.


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

ja, war unklug von dem lebensunkundigen aber superstolzen 17 jährigen

ein junger mensch
denkt mal zurück an eure ersten male (nein, diese nicht 'm)

er hattvereinsregeln verletzt.
nicht gut, klar, hat der verein auch dementsprechend publiziert etc.

ich lass mich auf jede diskussion ein, aber nicht auf die sendungsbewussten hirnlosen "die regeln sind so"

oh mann, ist 2017...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, war unklug von dem lebensunkundigen aber superstolzen 17 jährigen
> 
> ein junger mensch
> denkt mal zurück an eure ersten male (nein, diese nicht 'm)
> ...



So wie es mir erzählt wurde, gab es mehrer Vorwarnungen. Also eher ein Dickopf.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nicht minder unsinnig ist das Argument, man könne das Tier nicht abtransportieren. Wenn man angeln geht, sollte man immer mit der Möglichkeit rechnen einen Fisch zu fangen. Das ist alleine Sache des Anglers oder hast du schon mal von einem Jäger gehört, der "vergessen" hat, dass er die geschossene Wildsau auch aus dem Wald raus bekommen muss. Nachdenken hilft!



Diese Problematik haben wir hier schon mehrfach diskutiert.

Daher mal kurzer Crashexkurs:

Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass der Jäger sich aussuchen kann, ob er diese (!), also die konkrete "Sau" abknallt!

Beim Angler ist das anders. Ansonsten müsste der Angler immer damit rechnen, den größten Fisch des Gewässer zu fangen. Dann dürfte man als Angler wohl bei vorkommendem Wallerbestand wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ans Wasser wandern, mit dem Fahrrad dorthin und/oder immer die Telefonnummer einer Spedition parat haben oder überhaupt immer eine Verbindung zur Außenwelt halten oder schaffen können, um den Urian abzutransportieren. Die passende Fahrerlaubnis für das Transportfahrzeug mit dem er dann zum Angeln fahren müsste, hat vllt auch nicht jeder!

Also, natürlich überspitzt dargestellt, damit die Problematik dieser Argumentation deutlich wird. 
Auch dies ist daher wohl an den konkreten Lebensumständen zu bestimmen.
Hier wird dann zutreffenderweise tatsächlich auf eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit abzustellen sein!
Danach werde ich auch nicht zu zwingen sein, den Fisch bei fehlender Selbstverwertungsmöglichkeit in der Nachbarschaft zu verschenken oder in die grüne Tonne bzw Tierverwertung zu geben. 

Anders ist dies, wenn man rein auf den "abfischbaren Überschuß" im Rahmen der Hege abstellt. Dann könnte einen tatsächlich eine Entnahmepflicht treffen und zwar ohne Rücksicht auf die Verwertungsmöglichkeit. Das beißt sich aber dann doch irgendwie mit dem Gefühl aller billig und gerecht Denkender, wenn ich diese Floskel einmal verwenden darf!
Solche Regelungen halte ich daher weiterhin für höchst anfechtbar! Da sollte man es durchaus mal auf eine Überprüfung der zugrundeliegenden Norm an den Regelungen des TierSchutzG ankommen lassen, um diesen Konflikt zu klären. 
Denn eine solche Regelung könnte gegen das TierschutzG verstoßen.

In Erklärungsnot gerät man natürlich immer (!) dann, wenn man mit entsprechendem Gerät eben auf diesen Urian angelt! Über diese Tatsachen könnten dann selbst bei einem Schweigen  nachteilige Rückschlüsse auf die innere Vorstellung für den Fänger erfolgen.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Gefällt mir gut, dein Statement, DD... 

Mir kommt eine andere Situation in den Sinn: Angler in irgendeinem Rheinhafen mit stabilem Gerät aber hoher Spundwand. Er kommt, obwohl Kescher zur Hand, mit diesem selbstverständlich nicht an den gefangenen Fisch heran, allerdings durchs schwere Gerät alles bis 5 Kilo an der Schnur hochgezogen.

Und dann kommt der Einschlag eines großen Welses, der selbst mit einem (hier nicht vorhandenen) Spundwandkescher nicht hochzubekommen wäre.

Was also tun? Gar nicht erst dort angeln, weil immer die "Gefahr" eines solchen Einschlags besteht - vergleichbar mit der Situation des nachts, weit weg vom Schuß? Oder lieber doch auf Widerhaken verzichten, voller Hoffnung, daß sich solch ein Großfisch nach dem Drill von allein vom Haken befreit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> In Erklärungsnot gerät man natürlich immer (!) dann, wenn man mit entsprechendem Gerät eben auf diesen Urian angelt! Über diese Tatsachen könnten dann selbst bei einem Schweigen  nachteilige Rückschlüsse auf die innere Vorstellung für den Fänger erfolgen.


Klar KEINE große Erklärungsnot für Angler aus der Praxis:
Waidgrechtes Angeln nach guter fachlicher Praxis, wenn man den 80er - 1,20er zum essen will, aber als Angler weiss, dass kleinere Waller nicht größenselektiv zu fangen zu sind.

Und man, um Abrisse zu vermeiden, ein allgemein wallertaugliches Gerät verwendet, mit dem größere Fische (relativ) unproblematisch zu landen und zurückzusetzen sind, statt dass abgerissene Fische notfalls irgendwo verludern müssen.

Da wär mir mir mit gutem Anwalt nicht bange - es sei denn, Du kommst an nen Schützer-Richter  -> Berufung ..


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

@Jose

Servus Herbert,

mein Posting auf deine Frage, praxisporientiert eine Lösung zu geben außer einem Rezep , was zu tun, wenn plötzlich ein Waller gefangen wird, habe ich in einem missverständlichen Stilmittel, satirisch, geantwortet. Ich dachte dies sei klar aus dem Kontext, dem Schreibstil deutlich ersichtlich und verständlich.
Dass du dich persönlich jedoch betroffen fühlst, war ausdrücklich nicht beabsichtigt, du warst nicht gemeint, wie auch kein anderer; Satire ist eben ein oft schwieriges Stilmittel, ich möchte aber meinen Beitrag jetzt nicht erklären ...

Also entschuldige bitte, dass es so geschrieben war, dass du dich betroffen gefühlt hast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



bastido schrieb:


> Hi jose, ich bin so ziemlich bei allem bei Dir, falls Dir das hilft. Dafür, dass hier ein 17-jähriger beim Angeln einen Fisch zurück gesetzt hat, wird hier ganz schön harter Tobak aufgefahren. Da werden dann Begriffe wie Betrug, Verrat etc. bemüht, die ich in vielerlei Kontext bemühen würde. Aber hier? Mich bestärkt dies wieder in meiner Ansicht, der Feind sitzt nicht bei Petra & co. sondern in der eigenen Klientel.
> Was auch immer der Junge falsch gemacht hat, es war sicher nicht der Bruch eines privatrechtlichen Vertrags. Das Bußgeld gab es für einen Verstoß, den hier anscheinend nicht einmal die Anwälte erklären können. Statt dessen landen wir bei Phrasen wie, wo kommen wir denn hin wenn sich keiner mehr an Regeln hält, seien Sie auch noch so schwachsinnig.
> Auch hier möchte ich jose ausdrücklich zustimmen, jeder der in unsere Geschichte blickt wird dies feststellen können. Von Luther bis zum Mauerfall, waren es wohl doch eher die aufsässigen, die den Lauf der Dinge gewendet haben mit ihrem Widerstand.
> Dann kommt natürlich auch wieder der Vergleich mit Verkehrsdelikten, oh man da sag ich nix mehr. Wenn dann aber der Pferdesport als Vergleich herhalten muss, wird es wild. Hier braucht mir keiner etwas erzählen, habe selber viele Jahre Rennpferde gehalten. Sobald ein Pferd angespannt wird bedeutet dies Stress, gesellschaftlich aktzeptiert. Wer einmal die scharfen Gebisse gesehen hat mit denen einige überhaupt erst  rennfähig werden, wird seine Meinung über Schmerzen von gehakten Fischen eventuell noch mal relativieren. Im übrigen würde ein Pferd in freier Wildbahn niemals freiwillig über das Hindernis springen, sondern immer den Weg außen herum wählen. Und wem das noch nicht genug ist, der Schau sich mal Hürden- oder Jagdrennen der Galopper an. Ich will hier gar nicht den Pferdesport anprangern aber dem Angler fehlt hier leider oft die Einordnung in sonstige, auch nach Tierschutzgesetz, gesellschaftlich akzeptierte Praktiken.



Bin in (fast) Allem bei Dir...


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



bastido schrieb:


> ...Auch hier möchte ich jose ausdrücklich zustimmen, jeder der in unsere Geschichte blickt wird dies feststellen können. Von Luther bis zum Mauerfall, waren es wohl doch eher die aufsässigen, die den Lauf der Dinge gewendet haben mit ihrem Widerstand....



Wie heißt es so schön? "Mit vollem Bauch kann man gut über Hunger reden."

Unterm Strich hat es den "Aufsässigen" im konkreten Fall über 500 Euro gekostet, und das ist nunmal kein kleiner Fisch - Luther und Mauerfall hin oder her...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Diese Problematik haben wir hier schon mehrfach diskutiert.
> 
> Daher mal kurzer Crashexkurs:
> 
> Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass der Jäger sich aussuchen kann, ob er diese (!), also die konkrete "Sau" abknallt!



Damit zeigst du, dass du die konkrete Situation aber nicht verstanden hast. Hier geht es um einen Konkreten Fall und nicht um eine Darstellung, wie es im Allgemeinen ist. 

Wenn ich weiß, dass alle Waller zu entnehmen sind und ich auf Waller angle, dann muss ich damit rechnen, ein entsprechend großes Exemplar zu fangen. In diesem Falle muss ich mich an das Entnahmegebot halten und den Waller töten. In diesem Falle ist die Tötung im übrigen bereits durch die Hege geboten, so dass es keine weitere "Verwendungspflicht" für den Waller gibt. Die Hegeanordnung reicht als "vernünftiger Grund" völlig aus. Die Tatsache, dass der Jäger das Stück anspricht und der Angler nicht, ändert jedenfalls rechtlich nichts. Der Angler kann ja auch entscheiden, an einem anderen Gewässer zu angeln. So kann ich deine Ansicht praktisch verstehen, rechtlich ist sie aber irrelevant.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Pro "aufsässig" und pro Verstand!#6

Denn das alles zeigt doch nur, dass sich das gemachte "Recht" längst weitab gefühlter und tatsächlicher Sinnhaftigkeit bewegt.

Allerhöchste Zeit das zu ändern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Damit zeigst du, dass du die konkrete Situation aber nicht verstanden hast. Hier geht es um einen Konkreten Fall und nicht um eine Darstellung, wie es im Allgemeinen ist.
> 
> Wenn ich weiß, dass alle Waller zu entnehmen sind und ich auf Waller angle, dann muss ich damit rechnen, ein entsprechend großes Exemplar zu fangen. In diesem Falle muss ich mich an das Entnahmegebot halten und den Waller töten. In diesem Falle ist die Tötung im übrigen bereits durch die Hege geboten, so dass es keine weitere "Verwendungspflicht" für den Waller gibt. Die Hegeanordnung reicht als "vernünftiger Grund" völlig aus. Die Tatsache, dass der Jäger das Stück anspricht und der Angler nicht, ändert jedenfalls rechtlich nichts. Der Angler kann ja auch entscheiden, an einem anderen Gewässer zu angeln. So kann ich deine Ansicht praktisch verstehen, rechtlich ist sie aber irrelevant.


da sieht man wieder :
2 Juristen, 3 Meinungen
:q:q:q


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



bastido schrieb:


> ...Bin jetzt schon gespannt, wer von den hier Recht und Gesetz verteidigenden zum Schwarzangler wird....



Ich hoffe doch, die Meisten! Was mein Ernst ist, denn auch ich mutiere am Wasser zum Halunken... :m

Daraus, und bitteschön öffentlich!, eine Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, daß der, der sich mit seinem Halunkenstatus rühmt und das dann auch noch in jedweden Medien breit tritt, doch möglichst zu verschonen ist (spätestens aber beim nächsten Mal), weil zu jung, zu unerfahren und/oder zu sensationsgeil?, wirft dem Betrachter von außen den Handschuh vor die Füße!

Ich mag nicht wissen, wer hier alles mitliest und sich denkt, daß die gesamtdeutsche Anglerschaft einer Menge Anarchos Unterschlupf gewährt, denen im wahrsten Wortsinn besser heute als morgen das Wasser abgegraben wird.

Dann ist die Punktlandung beim Bärendienst nämlich perfekt gelungen... |evil:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich mag nicht wissen, wer hier alles mitliest und sich denkt, daß die gesamtdeutsche Anglerschaft einer Menge Anarchos Unterschlupf gewährt, denen im wahrsten Wortsinn besser heute als morgen das Wasser abgegraben wird.



Dann sollten diese Zeitgenossen aber wenigstens so konsequent und ehrlich sein und gleich noch ein 2.Grab ausheben.. zwecks Beisetzung der eigenen Scheinheiligkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Legal, illegal, scheixxegal????
Notwehr? 
Bürgerlicher Ungehorsam? 
Zivilcourage?
Anarchie?
Verbrecher?

Wer zieht wo die Grenze?
Angesichts sowas:

[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]


----------



## Casso (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Ich kann mir ebenfalls gut vorstellen dass der junge Angler keine Lust auf weitere Auseinandersetzungen gehabt hat. Vielleicht kommt in diesem Fall auch eine Portion Unsicherheit hinzu. Unsicherheit im Umgang mit Staatsanwälten, Gerichten o.ä. vielleicht? 

Dennoch ist er mit der Strafe gut bedient. Klar schmerzen über 500,- Euro aber wenn er ohne (wobei man dies hier nicht genau sagen kann) Rechtschutzversicherung "in den Krieg gezogen" wäre, hätte ihn sein eigener Anwalt unter Umständen deutlich mehr abgeknöpft. Jeder hier weiß was die Juristen für das versenden simpler Briefe abrufen. 

Von daher unter Lehrgeld verbuchen und beim nächsten Mal vielleicht die ein oder andere Info zu den Umständen des Bildes, des Ortes und und und einfach unter den Teppich kehren.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Casso schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ebenfalls gut vorstellen dass der junge Angler keine Lust auf weitere Auseinandersetzungen gehabt hat. Vielleicht kommt in diesem Fall auch eine Portion Unsicherheit hinzu. Unsicherheit im Umgang mit Staatsanwälten, Gerichten o.ä. vielleicht?
> 
> Dennoch ist er mit der Strafe gut bedient. Klar schmerzen über 500,- Euro aber wenn er ohne (wobei man dies hier nicht genau sagen kann) Rechtschutzversicherung "in den Krieg gezogen" wäre, hätte ihn sein eigener Anwalt unter Umständen deutlich mehr abgeknöpft.* Jeder hier weiß was die Juristen für das versenden simpler Briefe abrufen.
> *
> Von daher unter Lehrgeld verbuchen und beim nächsten Mal vielleicht die ein oder andere Info zu den Umständen des Bildes, des Ortes und und und einfach unter den Teppich kehren.


 
 Ja klar, kannste mal paar Preise nennen?
 Gruß A.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Ich frage mich, was passiert wäre, wenn es sich statt um einen Wels um ein handlanges Rotauge/ Barsch gehandelt hätte? Oder um eine Forelle oder Äsche mit der Fliege gefangen? Ich habe noch nie gelesen, dass es dort schon Anzeigen gegeben hat.

Mir kommt es so vor, als ob es bestimmte Kreise nur auf Wels- und Karpfenangler abgesehen haben, besonders wenn kapitale Fische gefangen werden.
Spielt hier der Neid anderer Leute eine Rolle oder ziehen die Riesenfische nur die ganze Aufmerksamkeit auf sich, weil die Fänger dies veröffentlichen?

Ich sehe wie andere hier nur die Fotosessions als Fehler an. Die Welse hätten, da leider die Zielgröße zum Verzehr weit überschritten, direkt zurück gesetzt werden müssen.

Die Entnahmepflicht ist eine vereinsinterne Regelung und hat nichts mit dem Bußgeldverfahren zu tun.

Es hätte mich trotzdem gefreut, wenn der Jungangler trotz des Fehlers vom Verband und Verein Rückendeckung bekommen hätte. Mit einer richtigen Argumentation und einen guten Anwalt wären die Chancen der Aufhebung des Bußgeldes sehr gut gewesen. Nur es wäre wahrscheinlich teurer und nervenaufreibender als die 500€ geworden.

Die aktuelle Signalwirkung ist meiner Meinung nach eine Katastrophe für die selektive maßvolle Entnahme von Fisch zum Verzehr und eine Steilvorlage der alles Abknüppelfraktion und damit für die Fischbestände insgesamt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Na ja...

Der Bewirtschafter hat ein Entnahmegebot für Welse und dafür seine Gründe. Das steht auch nicht zur Diskussion, da der Bewirtschafter das festlegen kann bzw. darf, wie er es für richtig hält.

Der Kandidat erhielt offenbar bereits vorab mehrere Warnungen wg. Missachtung des Entnahmegebots.

Offenbar half das nichts, es wurde weiter ignoriert - und das dann auch noch ganz groß mit nem öffentlichen Auftritt.

Und bei solch extremer Beratungsresistenz und Ausnutzung von Toleranz wird dann halt irgendwann auch mal regressiert.

Da kann der Bewirtschafter nix für, dass dem Kandidaten daheim offenbar nie Grenzen aufgezeigt wurden - der ist nicht dazu da, anderer Leute Erziehungsdefizite auszugleichen.

Der Kandidat kann froh sein, dass ihm nicht schon beim allerersten Mal sofort von Bewirtschafterseite der Stecker gezogen wurde und toleranterweise sogar noch mehrere Warnungen ausgesprochen wurden (was IMO sehr für den Bewirtschafter spricht - das scheint kein superstierer Laden zu sein).

Man kann Ärger auch mit Gewalt provozieren. Aber dann danach bitte nicht rumheulen, wenn es scheppert.

Wer darauf keinen Bock hat, sollte eben auf entsprechende "öffentliche Auftritte" verzichten, wenn er sowieso schon unter Beobachtung steht bzw. bereits gewarnt wurde. Daher nix mit Wiesodenn-Blues.

Alles andere spräche nicht grade für eine sonderlich große (Über-)Lebensintelligenz - der Kandidat war schließlich kein 4-Jähriger. 

Da wurden vom Kandidaten bis zum großen Gong offenbar bereits mehr als genug Chancen verkackt.

PS: Dieser Post ist nicht wertend gemeint, sondern lediglich der Versuch einer Situationsanalyse jenseits von Moral und "Politik".

IMO geht es hier gar nicht ums eigentliche Zurücksetzen - sondern lediglich darum, dass jemand nicht auf Warnungen hören wollte und irgendwann eine (Toleranz-)Grenze einmal zu oft überschritten hat.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Na ja...
> 
> Der Bewirtschafter hat ein Entnahmegebot für Welse und dafür seine Gründe. Das steht auch nicht zur Diskussion, da der Bewirtschafter das festlegen kann bzw. darf, wie er es für richtig hält.



So ist es!



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der Kandidat erhielt offenbar bereits vorab mehrere Warnungen wg. Missachtung des Entnahmegebots.



Dies ist auch mein Kenntnisstand.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Offenbar half das nichts, es wurde weiter ignoriert - und das dann auch noch ganz groß mit nem öffentlichen Auftritt.
> 
> Und bei solch extremer Beratungsresistenz und Ausnutzung von Toleranz wird dann halt irgendwann auch mal regressiert.



*Das ist m. E. falsch!*

Wir müssen doch endlich mal aufhören untereinander den "Besserangler" zu geben!

Aus meiner Sicht wäre es in der Situation besser gewesen den Schlichter, also für den RhFV mich, bzw. das Verbandsgericht, dessen Teil ich bin, anzurufen. Es sollte doch gelingen, solchen Probleme intern unter uns zu klären, bevor wir in der Öffentlichkeit Uneinigkeit demonstrieren. 

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass sich der ganze Schlamassel durch eine Schlichtung hätte verhindern lassen.

Also mein eindringlicher Aufruft: Kommt zur Schlichtung. Die Verbände stellen diese gerade deshalb zur Verfügung, damit solche Streitigkeiten nicht öffentlich ausgetragen werden müssen. 

Ich helfe im RhFV gern und habe auch schon einige Erfolge aufzuweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es sollte doch gelingen, solchen Probleme intern unter uns zu klären, bevor wir in der Öffentlichkeit Uneinigkeit demonstrieren.


alles untern Tisch kehren, Ruhe ist erste Bürgerpflicht, gelle??

Nönönönö, wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt ;-))

Das Schlimme ist beim Rheinischen halt die aktuelle Entwicklung nach kurzem, positivem Aufflackern. 

Da nützt auch ein anglerfreundlicher Schlichter nix, wenn die intern schon Zensur wie in Nordkorea üben und DAFV-kritische sowie gegen den SPD-Kandidaten Schulz gerichtete Artikel ohne Erklärung und Ankündigung schlicht zu löschen (5 gelöschte Artikel hab ich gefunden bis jetzt.).

Da weiss man, wie die ticken - Machterhalt und Kohle abzocken, beherrschen statt Dienstleister für Angler..

Wer sich in solche Hände wie beim Rheinischen Verband begibt, kann auch schnell als Caster aufwachen statt als Angler.

Da wär ich vorsichtig (bei den anderen NRW-Verbänden genauso, davon ab, mit denen aber der Rheinische ja aber eh zu einem anglerfeindlichen Verbotsverband fusionieren will, bei dem Westfalen-Lippe bei weitem die Mehrheit hätte (Setzkescherverbot, Angelverbot Marina Rünthe, Angler sin zu doof, Niepagenkämper etc.) ).


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Na ja...
> 
> Der Bewirtschafter hat ein Entnahmegebot für Welse und dafür seine Gründe. Das steht auch nicht zur Diskussion, da der Bewirtschafter das festlegen kann bzw. darf, wie er es für richtig hält.
> 
> ...



So wie ich es verstanden haben, ist der Junge wegen Tierquälerei von der Kommune bestraft werden und nicht wegen der vereinsinternen Regelung. Diese Bestrafung galt nicht dem zurück setzen an sich, sondern dem nicht unmittelbaren Zurücksetzen. Dieser kleine Unterschied kostet >500€ und wäre gut anfechtbar gewesen.

Auf Vereinsebene hätte es eine Gewässersperre oder ein Ausschlussverfahren geben können. 
Liege ich damit richtig?


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Damit zeigst du, dass du die konkrete Situation aber nicht verstanden hast. Hier geht es um einen Konkreten Fall und nicht um eine Darstellung, wie es im Allgemeinen ist.



Soso! Zur Aufklärung: Mein "Crashexkurs" bezog sich erkennbar auf Eure Diskussion zum grundsätzlichen Argument des nicht "abtransportieren-können" und die hatte sich da doch bereits vom konkreten Fall gelöst. Deshalb auch "Exkurs" genannt, also daher ist dieser  auch erkennbar allgemein gehalten!
Man, man,man, ich hoffe, das hast Du jetzt verstanden!


----------



## bissiger Hecht (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was passiert wäre, wenn es sich statt um einen Wels um ein handlanges Rotauge/ Barsch gehandelt hätte? Oder um eine Forelle oder Äsche mit der Fliege gefangen? Ich habe noch nie gelesen, dass es dort schon Anzeigen gegeben hat.
> 
> Mir kommt es so vor, als ob es bestimmte Kreise nur auf Wels- und Karpfenangler abgesehen haben, besonders wenn kapitale Fische gefangen werden.
> Spielt hier der Neid anderer Leute eine Rolle oder ziehen die Riesenfische nur die ganze Aufmerksamkeit auf sich, weil die Fänger dies veröffentlichen?
> ...



Die Entnahme Pflicht ist in diesem Fall wohl keine vereinsinternen Regelung, da jeder gefangene Wels entnommen werden muss, egal welche Größe. Mindestmaße  anheben oder Ffangbegrenungen für bestimmte Fische/Gewässer festlegen dürfen die Vereine selbstständig machen, wenn aber wie in diesem Fall das Mindestmaß aufgehoben werden soll, muss das beim jeweiligen Bundesland beantragt und von denen genehmigt werden.

Zu dem Punkt Barsch/Rotauge, das man bei den Arten nix von solchen Problemen hört liegt denke ich daran, das die kleineren Exemplare den Anglern nicht die Arbeit eines Fotos wert sind und die großen Exemplare gerne in der Küche verarbeitet werden. Fisch Frikadellen von Rotauge,Brassen usw. sind lecker und die barschartigen zählen eh zu den beliebtesten einheimischen Speisefischen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



bissiger Hecht schrieb:


> Zu dem Punkt Barsch/Rotauge, das man bei den Arten nix von solchen Problemen hört liegt denke ich daran, das die kleineren Exemplare den Anglern nicht die Arbeit eines Fotos wert sind und die großen Exemplare gerne in der Küche verarbeitet werden.



In Punkto Großbarsch irrst du da aber gewaltig...und gepostet wird da reichlich.


----------



## bissiger Hecht (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> In Punkto Großbarsch irrst du da aber gewaltig...und gepostet wird da reichlich.



Das könnte evtl. Möglich sein.

War meistens bei den Vereinen in unserer Gegend auf den Homepages um mir schöne Fangmeldungen anzusehen und da werden große Barsche auch gerne zum Essen mitgenommen.

Habe mich von den Facebook Gruppen völlig abgewand weil es mir da aus Neid, Missgunst und unterschiedlichen Einstellungen zum Angeln  zu häufig zu Mord und Totschlag kam und weiß vom Kollegen das sich das noch nicht wirklich geândert hat.

Wir haben nun mal viele unterschiedliche Regionen in Deutschland mit unterschiedlich guten und vorhandenen Fischbestand. Ebenso ist es von Verein zu Verein mit Mindestmaßen,  Entnahmevorschriften und Schonzeiten.
Das sollte man Wissen und auch akzeptieren.
Der eine darf zum Beispiel ohne Probleme zu bekommen 5....8....10 Aale entnehmen, der andere hat für Aal Entnahmeverbot.


----------



## MarkusZ (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo,

Fangneid gegen Waller- und Karpfenangler als Hauptursache halte ich für weniger wahrscheinlich, dann müssten die Anzeigen ja überwiegend von Anglern stammen, nicht von PETA, Behörden etc. 

Die Waller- und Karpfenszene macht sich z.T. auch selber leichter angreifbar.

Ist dann auch ein Unterschied, ob ein Fisch am Fangort mal kurz in die Kamera gehalten wird oder erst zum Fotoshooting an eine geeignete Location transportiert wird um dort ausgiebig fotografiert zu werden. Das ist in den "Szenen" aber nicht ungewöhnlich. Und wenn die Bilder und Berichte dann auch noch in die Massenmedien gelangen, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn negative Folgen entstehen.

Wenn dann noch stolz berichtet wird, dass man nachts vom Biss aus dem Schlaf gerissen wurde, die Bilder  aber bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf der grünen Wiese geknipst werden, kann man sich auch seinen Teil denken.

Dass das Verhalten mancher Angler aus der Waller- und Karpfenszene nicht unbedingt imagefördernd auf "Normalangler" wirkt, ist ne andere Geschichte.
Auch wenn sich die Mehrheit ordentlich benimmt, prägt oft die Minderheit das Bild.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fangneid gegen Waller- und Karpfenangler als Hauptursache halte ich für weniger wahrscheinlich, dann müssten die Anzeigen ja überwiegend von Anglern stammen, nicht von PETA, Behörden etc.



Wenn ich mal pers.Erlebnisse mit
"Kollegen" und die in Foren oft anzutreffenden Kommentare der auf dem Ethiksockel thronenden Besseranglerfraktion so Revue passieren lasse,würde ich dafür meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen..

Herr Lehrer..ich weiss was..

Früher wurde sowas nach Schulschluss geklärt[emoji6] 

Im digitalen Zeitalter jedoch,quasi eine Spielwiese für die Denunzianten und Knöllchen Horst's der Anglerwelt.

Da gibts mehr anonyme Heckenschützen,als man glaubt.


----------



## ayron (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Im digitalen Zeitalter jedoch,quasi eine Spielwiese für die Denunzianten und Knöllchen Horst's der Anglerwelt.
> 
> Da gibts mehr anonyme Heckenschützen,als man glaubt.



Bei mir zeigt es schon Wirkung.... Ich versuche mich aller Mitte 40ig Zander so schnell wie möglich zu entledigen. Zu viele Blicke im Rücken, ob nun Schützer, Besserangler oder neugieriger Interessent.
Früher hätte man evtl. beim releasen ein schönes Foto (im Wasser) schießen lassen, um die Farben oder Atmosphäre einzufangen.

Eigentlich sollte man sich dadurch nicht beeinflussen lassen, aber....Leider ist meist der vermeindlich leichte weg das eigentliche Problem (Grüße an Christel)#h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Als Lobbyistin der Berufsfischerei kennt Christel halt nur das letale Releasen!


----------



## fishhawk (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo,

also Auge wurde soweit ich weiß von PETA angezeigt, der junge Mann in Mühlheim hat sich durch seine Äußerungen in der Tagespresse ja quasi selber ans Messer geliefert.

Ich glaube nicht, das z.B. PETA auf Hinweise von Denunzianten aus Anglerkreisen angewiesen ist.

Aber ausschließen kann man natürlich gar nichts.

Allerdings könnte das für die Denunzianten auch schnell nach hinten losgehen. Denn die Tendenz geht ja Richtung totales Angelverbot.

Gute Angler gibt es für unsere Gegner eher nicht.
Es sein den vielleicht im Sinn von dem, was Philip Sheridan mal über "gute Indianer" gesagt haben soll.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Denn die Tendenz geht ja Richtung totales Angelverbot.



Das ist Quatsch.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Denn die Tendenz geht ja Richtung totales Angelverbot.



Das ist Quatsch. 

Niemand beabsichtigt das Angeln zu verbieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

PeTA, NABU, BUND,GRÜNE, Parteien die mit GRÜNEN koalieren - to be continued....


Niemand will eine Mauer bauen...............


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Hallo,



> Niemand beabsichtigt das Angeln zu verbieten.



Meinst du "Niemand" wie in der  Geschichte von Odysseus und dem Zyklopen Polyphen ?

Ansonsten natürlich nicht sofort und auch nicht gleich überall, aber die Tendenz ist für mich schon doch eindeutig.

Seitdem ich meinen ersten Fischereischein hatte, sind die Einschränkungen deutlich mehr geworden, ebenso die Aussperrungen von Anglern aus bestimmten Gebieten.

Selbst an der Küste und in MVP geht es damit ja weiter.

Mit Salamitaktik kommt man irgendwann auch ans Ziel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Mit Salamitaktik kommt man irgendwann auch ans Ziel.


Man merkts nur nicht so schnell - und damit kommt weniger Mecker an Politik, Verbände und Schützerindustrie..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: 20-jähriger Angler muss 528,50 Euro Bußgeld zahlen*

Es beabsichtigte auch niemand eine Mauer zu bauen.


----------

